# كوبا \تاريخ - احداث - ثوار - وكثير غيرها \



## thelife.pro (5 سبتمبر 2008)

تحية لكم اعضاء وزوار 
اطلالة جديدة من thelife.pro وموضوع رائع 

كوبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
الجميع يعرف كوبا و تشي غيفارا 
لكن هل تعمقتم يوما بتاريخ كوبا والاحداث والارهاب والثوار و غيرها من ما مر على كوبا

هنا بحث مطول يوضح كل ما تحتاجون اليه من كوبا
بدايتا بالبطل الاسطورة ارنستو تسي غسفارا ومرورا بشاعر كوبا خوسيه مارتي  ونهايتا بتاريخ كوربا وما مر عليها 
اتمنى ان تستمتعوا بما قدمت 
هذه المعلومات منقول ولكن بتنسيق thelife.pro 
سلام المسيح معكم 

الفهرس :  


1 مقدمة 
2- ملف تشي كيفارا 
3- الثائر في الذاكرة 
4- رسالة وداع من تشي الى فيديل كاسترو بصوت فيديل
5- مات البطل فوق مدفعو
6- معرض صور تشي كيفارا 
7- غيفارا الرجل والصورة 
8- خوسيه مارتي شاعر كوبا 
9- تاريخ كوبا الفصل الأول / فترة الاستعمار 1492-1898 /
10- تاريخ كوبا الفصل الثاني / الكفاح من اجل الاستقلال الوطني /
11- تاريخ كوبا الفصل الثالث / احتلال الولايات المتحدة العسكري لكوبا 1899-1902 /
12- تاريخ كوبا الفصل الرابع / ازمة النظام الاستعماري الجديد /
13- تاريخ كوبا الفصل الخامس / الحركة الثورية 1953-1958 /
14- تاريخ كوبا الفصل السادس / اول المرحلة الثورية 1959 /
15- تاريخ كوبا الفصل السابع / تكوين دولة المؤسسات , حرب لكافة افراد الشعب / 
16- تاريخ كوبا الفصل الثامن / الازمة الاقتصادية والمقاومة الشعبية حتي عام 1998 /
17- تاريخ كوبا الفصل التاسع والأخير / استراجية اقتصادية وسياسية واجتماعية في البلاد / 
18- خاتمة


----------



## thelife.pro (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*"يجب أن نتذكر دائماَ أن الإمبريالية نظام عالمي، هو المرحلة الأخيرة من الإستعمار، ويجب أن تهزم بمواجهة عالمية."*

*هذا ما قاله أرنستو غيفارا*

*طبيب ثوري أرجنتيني الأصل. ولد في 14/6/1928 في روزاريو(الأرجنتين). أصيب بالربو منذ طفولته ولازمه المرض طوال حياته.ومراعاة لصحة ابنها المصاب بالربو استقرت أسرته في ألتا غراسيا في السيرا دو كوردوبا. وفيها أسس والده لجنة مساندة للجمهورية الإسبانية عام1937, وفي 1944 استقرت الأسرة في بيونس ايريس*

*ومن 1945 إلى 1953 أتم إرنيستو بنجاح دراساته الطبية. و بسرعة جعلته صلته بأكثر الناس فقرا وحرمانا وبالمرضى مثل المصابين بالجذام، وكذا سفره المديد الأول عبر أمريكا اللاتينية، واعيا بالتفاوت الاجتماعي وبالظلم*

*إمتهن الطب، إلا أنه ظل مولعاَ بالأدب والسياسة والفلسفة، سافر أرنستو تشي غيفارا إلى غواتيمالا عام 1954 على أمل الإنضمام إلى صفوف الثوار لكن حكومة كاستيلو أرماس العميلة للولايات المتحدة الأميركية قضت على الثورة*

*انتقل بعد ذلك الى المكسيك حيث التقى بفيدل كاسترو وأشعلوا الثورة ضد نظام حكم "باتيستا" الرجعي حتى سقوطه سنة 1959*

*تولى منصب رئيس المصرف الوطني سنة 1959*

*ووزارة الصناعة (1961 -1965*

*اشترك مع حركات ثورية عالمية عديدة*

*ألّف : حرب العصابات (1961). الإنسان والإشتراكية في كوبا (1967).*

*ذكريات الحرب الثورية الكوبية (1968)*

*حصل تشي بالكاد على شهادته لما غادر من جديد الأرجنتين نحو رحلة جديدة عبر أمريكا اللاتينية. وقد كان عام 1951، خلال رحلته الأولى، قد لاحظ بؤس الفلاحين الهنود. كما تبين استغلال العمال في مناجم النحاس بشيلي والتي تملكها شركات أمريكية. وفي عام 1953 في بوليفيا والبيرو، مرورا بباناما وبلدان أخرى، ناقش مع منفيين سياسيين يساريين من كل مكان تقريبا، ولاسيما مع كاسترويين كوبيين. تسيس، وفي تلك اللحظة قرر فعلا الالتحاق بصفوف الثوريين. واعتبر نفسه آنذاك شيوعيا. *

*وفي العام 1954 توقف في غواتيمالا التي كانت تشهد غليانا ديمقراطيا في ظل حكومة جاكوب أربنز. وشارك تشي في مقاومة الانقلاب العسكري الذي دبرته المخابرات الأمريكية والذي انهى الإصلاحات الزراعية التي قام بها أربنز، وستطبع هذه التجربة فكره السياسي*

*التحق آنذاك بالمكسيك. وهناك تعرف فيتموز/ يوليو 1955 على فيديل كاسترو الذي لجأ إلى ميكسيكو بعد الهجوم الفاشل على ثكنة مونكادا في سانتياغو دو كوبا. وجنده كاسترو طبيبا في البعثة التي ستحرر كوبا من ديكتاتورية باتيستا. وهناك سمي بتشي وهو تعبيير تعجب يستعمله الارجنتينيون عمليا في نهاية كل جملة*

*وفي حزيران/ يوينو 1956 سجن تشي في مكسيك مع فيدل كاسترو ومجموعة متمردين كوبيين. واطلق سراحهم بعد شهرين*

*1956-1965 الثورة الكوبية*

*بدءا من 1965 ارتمى تشي مع رفاقه في التحرير الوطني*

*يوم 9 أكتوبر 1967 مات تشي غيفارا إذ اغتاله الجيش البوليفي ومستشارو وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية cia 
*


----------



## thelife.pro (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ملف تشي غيفارا 

يوضع ضمن موضوع خاص 
وهذا هة الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=920186#post920186


----------



## thelife.pro (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*الثائر في الذاكرة.*





*مقتبس عن موقع الدكتور نبيل خليل له الشكر*

*في أحد أيام تشرين أول أكتوبر من عام سبعة وستين، ألقي بجثة مشوهة في قبر جماعي، تمنى القتلة ألا يأتي أحدا لإعادة اعتبار القبر المجهول. اعتقدوا أنهم بتحطيم الرجل سيحطمون أسطورته، ولكنهم كانوا على خطأ. *​ 
*عام 1968، غضب شبان العالم وخرجوا إلى الشوارع معلنين انهم يستطيعون إنهاء الحروب وتغيير ملامح العالم. وقد تحول هذا الرجل الثائر بعد موته إلى شهيد لقضاياهم. أصبح يمثل أحلام ورغبات الملايين ممن يحملون صوره. *​ 
*علما أنه كان يمثل أيضا مجموعة من التناقضات، وكأن الموت حول ملامحه، ما بوحي بأنه لو منحه أعداؤه الحق في الحياة، لربما عجزت أسطورته عن احتلال هذا المدى العالمي الذي تنعم به اليوم. *

*ثائر عالمي *



*في الأول من كانون الثاني يناير من عام 1959 انتصرت ثورة فيديل كاسترو في كوبا. انتشر الآلاف في شوارع هافانا لاستقبال أبطال الاشتراكية، الذين أطاحوا بالنظام العسكري الفاسد الذي تدعمه أمريكا. *​ 
*تمكن كاسترو من صنع المستحيل، وذلك بمعونة ساعده الأيمن تشي جيفارا. فنشأت بينهما روح الأخوة التي تعمدت بالنار. تمكنت ثورة كاسترو من تحقيق النصر بالاعتماد على تكتيك حرب العصابات. *​ 
*أثبت جيفارا بين الثوار في الجبال الكوبية، براعته القتالية وكفاءته القيادية في مواجهة الخطر باستعداد ألهم الجنود من حوله. أدرك كاسترو قدرة تشي على القتال، فكانت هذه الكفاءة مفتاح تحقيق النصر عام 1959. *​ 
*حقق فيديل كاسترو حلمه عند انتصار الثورة. أما حلم جيفارا، فكان ما يزال في بدايته بعد. *​ 
*تخطت أحلام هذا الشاب الأرجنتيني الثائر حدود جزيرة كوبا، فقد كان يحلم ببناء جنة اشتراكية عالمية، انطلاقا من أمريكا اللاتينية. أراد رفع علم المساواة في العالم أجمع. *​ 
*عندما كان يدرس الطب جال في أرجاء القارة ، وتأثر جدا بما رآه من فقر بين سكانها. *​ 
*كان يحلم بتحرير جميع هؤلاء الناس، وبعد ثلاثة أسابيع من انتصار فيديل، أعلن أنه يريد مغادرة كوبا، لنشر الثورة في العالم. تعامل كاسترو مع مشاريعه باحترام، ولكنه وجد أولوياته في حماية الثورة وتنميتها على أرض الوطن. *​ 
*اعتمد الاقتصاد الكوبي الذي ورثه فيديل على تصدير السكر، وتحديدا إلى أمريكا. أراد كاسترو إنهاء هذه التبعية، وإعادة بناء كوبا كدولة إنسانية متقدمة. *​ 
*وجد جيفارا نفسه فجأة وزيرا للاقتصاد. فاتبع سياسة غير رسمية في عمله، يمكن اختصارها بالطريقة البسيطة التي وقع فيها العملة الكوبية الجديدة. تشي. بساطته وتواضعه ووسامته، جعلت منه وزير غير اعتيادي للاقتصاد. *​ 
*أثناء محاولات واشنطن اغتيال كاسترو بالسيجار الملغوم، كان السوفيت يعززون تحالفهم مع كوبا، لتنشأ علاقة ساهم بها تشي، على اعتبار أن الاتحاد السوفيتي يحمل النماذج الفكرية والاقتصادية التي يسعى لتطبيقها في كوبا. *​ 
*رغم أن جيفارا المحارب والقائد والزعيم ، لم يكن اقتصاديا، إلا أن مساعيه زرعت روح العمل الجماعي التي ما زالت سائدة حتى اليوم، وما زال الاقتصاد الكوبي يواجه العوائق الصعاب الناجمة عن أكثر من أربعين عاما الحصار الأمريكي المجحف ضد كوبا. *​ 
*كانت ملامح جيفارا الهادئة تتناقض مع كيانه الداخلي الثائر، فقد عرف عنه المثابرة في العمل ولكن عفته الشخصية جعلته يصلح لممارسة العمل الاقتصادي بنقاء ونظافة كفه التي قلما تتوفر اليوم في وزراء الغرب وأتباعه. *​ 
*في الثامن والعشرين من تشرين أول أكتوبر من عام اثنين وستين، حبس العالم أنفاسه أثناء خوض كندي في لعبة الروليت الروسية. حين علم بأن خروتشيف قد وضع صواريخ نووية على أرض كوبا، أصدر تهديد نهائي بإعلان حرب نووية إن لم يتم انتزاع تلك الصواريخ. بعد الاتفاق مع واشنطن نزع خروتشيف الصواريخ وأعادها إلى روسيا دون التشاور مع كوبا. *​ 
*غضب جيفارا لما اعتبره استخفافا من قبل خروتشيف لتخطيه سيادة كوبا وزعامتها. كما أغضب ذلك فيديل كاستروا أيضا، ولكنه نجح كسياسي في ضبط مشاعر الغضب لديه وتسخيرها لتعزيز التحالف مع السوفييت لما فيه مصلحة كوبا ومستقبل الثورة فيها. *​ 
*بقي جيفارا على عهده في مقارعة الأمريكيين ومساعيهم التوسعية في أرجاء العالم مشيرا مسلطا الأضواء على جميع تحركاتهم المشبوهة في أرجاء العالم، وفي بداية الستينات ألقى في أحد المحافل الدولية خطابا حذر فيه واشنطن من مغبة الاستمرار في محاولات الهيمنة الجارية في القارة السمراء فقال: *​ 
*والآن تسعى القوات الأمريكية إلى التدخل في الكونغو، ولماذا؟ للتورط في فيتنام أخرى، وكي تتعرض لهزيمة أخرى دون شك، مهما مر على ذلك من وقت، ولكن هزيمتهم حتمية. *​ 
*رغم إدراك كاسترو بأهمية التركيز على تعزز إنجازات الثورة وضمان التقدم والتنمية في كوبا إلا أنه لم يتردد في احترام قرار جيفارا في تقديم الدعم للحركات الثورية المناهضة لأمريكا في العالم. *​ 
*سعى جيفارا لإقامة مجموعات حرب عصابات في الكونغو، مع أن فكرته لم تلق صدى واسعا لدى بعض القادة، أصر جيفارا على موقفه، وتموه بملابس رجل أعمال ثري، لينطلق في رحلة طويلة سافر فيها من بلد إلى آخر ليواجه المصاعب تلو الأخرى. ولكنه لم يتمكن من الوصول إلى الكنغو التي سعى إليها، فبقيت الثورة هناك حلما يراود أفكاره. *​ 
*بعد أشهر من حروبه المتعاقبة، نشرت وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية الأمريكية شائعات تدعي فيها اختفاء إرنستو تشي غيفارا في ظروف غامضة ومقتله على يد زميله في النضال القائد الكوبي فيديل كاسترو ما اضطر الزعيم الكوبي للكشف عن الغموض الذي اكتنف اختفائه من الجزيرة للشعب الكوبي فأدلى بخطابه الشهير الذي ورد بعض أجزائه ما يلي: *​ 
*لدي هنا رسالة، كتبت بخط اليد، من الرفيق، إرنيستو جيفارا يقول فيها: أشعر أني أتممت ما لدي من واجبات، تربطني بالثورة الكوبية على أرضها، لهذا أستودعك، وأستودع الرفاق، وأستودع شعبك، الذي أصبح شعبي. أتقدم رسميا باستقالتي من قيادة الحزب، ومن منصبي كوزير، وعن رتبة القائد، وعن جنسيتي الكوبية، لم يعد يربطني شيء قانوني بكوبا. *​ 
*أكدت هذه الرسالة إصراره على عدم العودة إلى كوبا بصفة رسمية، بل كثائر يبحث عن ملاذ آمن بين الحين والآخر. ثم أوقف مساعيه الثورية في الكونغو وأخذ الثائر فيه يبحث عن قضية عالمية أخرى. *​ 
*علق الآمال على قدرته في مساعدة الفلاحين في حروبهم الثورية من أجل المساواة، فصار حينها يبحث بشغف عن مكان يتابع منه مواجهة التوسع الأمريكي. تحولت أمريكا اللاتينية إلى هدف رئيسي لما فيها من فقر ومعاناة وشروط تضمن الظروف اللازمة لاستمرار الثورة، اختار جيفارا البلد الأكثر تعرضا للهجمة الأمريكية في القارة، فدعم كاستروا قراره بكل احترام. *​ 
*وافق فيديل كاسترو على مساعي جيفارا، فقدم له الدعم اللازم، وساعده في تقديم كل ما يلزم لمتابعة مسيرته الثورية على طريقته. فانتحل جيفارا هوية رجل أعمال من الأوروغواي وتوجه إلى بوليفيا التي وجد فيها نقطة انطلاق لحرب ثورية مناهضة للتوسع الأمريكي وتساهم بنشر الاشتراكية في العالم أجمع. *​ 
*ولكن المصاعب أخذت تتوالى على مشروعه الهائل، كانت الحياة صعبة، وفيها بعض الأمل، وكأن الفلاحين ترددوا في السعي لتغيير الحالة السائدة. عندما وصل جيفارا إلى هناك مع رجاله يبحثون عن مجندين، لم يجدوا إلا قلة وقفت معهم نتيجة الحملات الدموية التي أعلنتها الحكومة المؤيدة للولايات المتحدة هناك، والتي أدرك الفلاحين والهنود أنها لن توفر أحدا في دمويتها المعهودة. *​ 
*كما ساهمت الدسائس الأمريكية في خلق نزاعات في أوساط اليساريين أنفسهم كثيرا ما تحدث عنها زعيم الحزب الشيوعي البوليفي ماريو مونهي في عدة مناسبات محذرا جيفارا من حالة الجزر الثورية والانقسامات التي تعانيها البلاد في تلك الفترة. *​ 
*منذ بداية عام 1967، وجد جيفارا نفسه مع مقاتليه العشرين، وحيدا يواجه وحدات الجيش المدججة بالسلاح بقيادة السي أي إيه في براري بوليفيا الاستوائية. أراد جيفارا أن يمضي بعض الوقت في حشد القوى والعمل على تجنيد الفلاحين والهنود من حوله، ولكنه أجبر على خوض المعارك مبكرا. *​ 
*اشتبك المقاتلون مع وحدة من الجيش البوليفي بقيادة وتوجيه السي أي إيه فقتلوا سبعة جنود وأسروا عشرون آخرون. توقعت السي أي إيه وجود أعداد كبيرة من قوات حرب العصابات، فحركت قوات الجيش نحوها حتى اكتشفت موقع المعسكر، وصادروا وثائق تثبت هوية المقاتلين، تشمل صورا شخصية خلفتها إحدى المقاتلات الثائرات وراءها. *​ 
*اشتدت المطاردة لتجبر جيفارا ورفاقه على اتباع استراتيجية الكر والفرار سعيا للنجاة واستنزاف وحدات المطاردة المعادية. *​ 
*ألقي القبض على اثنين من مراسلي الثوار، فاعترفوا تحت قسوة التعذيب أن جيفارا هو قائد الثوار. فبدأت حينها مطاردة لشخص واحد. بقيت السي أي على رأس جهود الجيش البوليفي طوال الحملة، فنتشر آلاف الجنود لتمشيط المناطق الوعرة بحثا عن أربعين رجلا ضعيفا وجائعا. *​ 
*قسم جيفارا قواته لتسريع تقدمها، ثم أمضوا بعد ذلك أربعة أشهر متفرقين عن بعضهم في الأدغال. إلى جانب ظروف الضعف والعزلة هذه، تعرض جيفارا إلى أزمات ربو حادة، ما شكل عامل ساهم في تسهيل مهمة البحث عنه ومطاردته. *​ 
*ركب المقاتلون شاحنة ودخلوا إلى بلدة ساماباتا حيث استولوا على مركز الشرطة ودخلوا أمام الأعين المندهشة لشراء دواء من الصيدلية. وربما كانوا يجهلون بأن الطريق العام كوتشامبامبا-سانتاكروس كان وما يزال شريانا حيويا في البلد. فهو يربط شرق البلاد بغربها، أي أنهم عندما استولوا على ساماباتا لبضع ساعات كادوا يشلون حركة البلد بكاملها. *​ 
*وبعد مطاردات عنيفة مع وحدات الجيش البوةليفي بقيادة السي أي إيه قتلت تانيا ومقاتلي الفرقة الثانية الذين كانوا معها في مجزرة وقعت على ضفة أحد الأنهر، فبقي مع جيفارا عشرين رجلا. دفعه الجوع والعزلة إلى البحث عن ملاذ آمن لهم في إحدى الوديان السحيقة. *​ 
*علمت السي أي إيه عبر وسائلها التكنولوجية المتطورة بوجود جيفارا في تلك المنطقة فأرسلت الضابط الشاب في الجيش البوليفي الملازم غاري برادو، لينشر رجاله على السفوح المطلة، ومحاصرة المقاتلين هناك. *​ 
*أوشكت المعركة الحاسمة على الوقوع هناك، ولكن جيفارا أصيب مرتين، كما أصيب سلاحه وتعطل في يده. تسلق الجبال سعيا لاختراق الحصار، ليجد نفسه وجها لوجه أمام كمين للجيش الذي تمكن من إغلاق الحصار، والقبض عليه حيا ولكنه مرهق ومريض ومجرد من السلاح. *​ 
*ما أدهش السكان هو أنه رغم كل هذه الظروف الصعبة التي كان فيها تم اقتياده إلى بلدة لا هيغويرا، موثوق اليدين والقدمين، ليسجن في مدرسة تحت حراسة الجنود وإشراف السي أي إيه مباشرة هناك. *​ 
*ويقول الجنرال برادو الذي ألقى القبض عن تلك الواقعة في إحدى المقابلات ما يلي: عندما رآني متوترا لأن هذه كانت أول عملية قتالية أقوم بها، حاولت التأكد من كل شيء، فوضعت الحراسات الأمنية حول السجناء للتأكد من عدم حصول شيء. فقال: لا تقلق أيها الملازم، هذه هي النهاية، انتهى الأمر. *​ 
*لم يعترف أي ضابط بتلقي أوامر الإعدام. ومع ذلك تؤكد وثائق السي أي إيه المفرج عنها أن الأوامر صدرت عنها مباشرة وقد أمر بتنفيذها عملائها المشاركين بالعملية فدخل أحدهم إلى الغرفة، وصوب السلاح وأطلق النار على أسير أعزل مريض ومرهق. اغتيل تشي جيفارا وهو في التاسعة والثلاثين. *​ 
*نقلت الجثث المضرجة بالدماء في طائرة هليكوبتر عبر الجبال إلى بلدة فالي غراندي الجرداء بعد أن قطعت يداه انتقاما وأرسلت إلى كوبا. *​ 
*مع انتشار نبأ موته، انتشرت حشود الهنود والفلاحين على الطرقات تودعه. هنا أدرك القتلة فداحة خطأهم، حين قرروا أن قتله يستحق الإعلان على الملأ. فعرضوه في غرفة غسيل تابعة لإحدى المستشفيات المحلية. *​ 
*قاموا بغسله وتنظيفه كي لا يشك أحدا في هويته. لقد قتلوا جيفارا الإنسان، ولكن تفاهتهم وحماقتهم أدت إلى ولادة جيفارا الشهيد، الذي هو أقوى من الموت والعذاب، فقد قالت سوزان أوسينغا إحدى ممرضات المستشفى الذي أودع فيه بعد اغتياله عن مشاهدتها في تلك المناسبة ما يلي: كانت ملامحه شبيهة جدا بملامح السيد المسيح، لهذا ما زال الكثير من الفلاحين والهنود في بوليفيا يقيمون القداس حتى اليوم على روح جيفارا قائلين أنه يحقق المعجزات. *​ 
*لو لم يقتلوه، لو لم يغسلوه، لو لم يعرضوا جثته على الملأ بعد فشله في صنع الثورة، لما ولد مسيح الوادي الذي يعرف بفالي غراندي. والذي يتحدث عنه فيديل كاسترو اليوم فيقول: *​ 
*إذا أردنا أن نعرف كيف نريد أن يكون أبناؤنا، يجب أن نقول من أعماق قلوبنا كثوار، أننا نريدهم أن يكونوا مثل جيفارا. *​ 
*إذا أردنا أن نعرف كيف نريد أن يكون أبناؤنا، يجب أن نقول من أعماق قلوبنا كثوار، أننا نريدهم أن يكونوا مثل جيفارا. *​ 
*------------------انتهت.*​ 
*مقتبس عن موقع الدكتور نبيل خليل له الشكر*​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رسالة وداع من تشي الى فيديل كاسترو بصوت فيديل. *


*في ذكرى استشهاد القائد الرفيق ارنستو تشي غيفارا 
ERNESTO CHE GUEVARA
في 9 اكتوبر 1967 *














*رسالة الوداع التي أرسلها تشي غيفارا إلى الرفيق فيديل كاسترو عام 1965:
*



* هافانا*
*"عام الزراعة"*

*فيدل:*
* يحضرني في هذه اللحظة العديد من الأشياء، عندما تعارفنا في منزل ماريا أنتونيا، عندما اقترحت على المجئ، من بين كل توتر التجهيزات. *

*لقد تساءلنا ذات يوم عن الشخص الذي يمكن أن نخبره في حالة الموت وصعقتنا امكانية حدوث ذلك بالفعل. بعد ذلك عرفنا، أنه كان مؤكداً، أنه في الثورة أما النصر أو الموت (لو كانت حقيقية). ويمكث العديد من الزملاء على الطريق نحو النصر.*

*واليوم أصبح صوتنا أقل تأثراً لأننا أصبحنا أكثر نضجاً، لكن الحدث يتكرر. أشعر أنني قمت بالجزء الخاص بواجبي تجاه الثورة الكوبية في أراضيها وأودعك، وأودع الأصدقاء، وأودع شعبك الذي أصبح شعبي.*
*واتقدم رسمياً بإستقالتي من مهامي أمام إدارة الحزب، من منصبي كوزير، من رتبة القائد، من جنسيتي ككوبي. لا يربطني أية قانون بكوبا، فقط روابط من نوع اخر لايمكن قطعها مثل التعيينات.*

*وإذا ما تذكرت حياتي السابقة، أعتقد أنني قد عملت خلالها بنزاهة واخلاص لإحراز النصر الثوري.*

*ولعل خطئي الوحيد الخطير إلى حد ما، هو أنني لم أثق فيك بشكل كبير منذ اللحظات الأولى في سييرا مايسترا Sierra Maestra  ولم أتفهم بسرعة كافية قدراتك القيادية والثورية.*

*لقد قضيت أياماً رائعة وشعرت بجوارك بفخر الانتساب إلى شعبنا في الأيام المضئية والحزينة لإزمة الكاريبي.*
*وفي مرات قليلة تألقت بشدة كرئيس الدولة في هذه الايام وأشعر بالفخر أيضاً لأنك استمريت بدون أن تهتز، وعرفت بأسلوب تفكيرك، رؤيتك وتقديرك للأخطار والمبادئ. *

*هناك أراضى أخري في العالم تطالب مشاركة جهودي المتواضعة. *

*أستطيع أن أعمل ما ترفضه أنت نظراً لمسئولياتك تجاه كوبا ولقد جاءت لحظة انفصالنا. *

*تعرف أنني أعمل ذلك بمزيج من السعادة والألم، فسأرحل من هنا تاركاً أنقى أحلامي البناءاة وأحب الأشخاص من كل الكائنات التي أحبها... وأترك شعباً تقبلني كأبن؛  وهو ما يؤلم جانب من جوارحي. وفي أراضي المعارك الجديدة سأحمل معي اليقين الذي غرسته في، الروح الثورية لشعبي، الشعور بالإلتزام تجاه أقدس الواجبات؛ محاربة الأمبرالية أينما وجدت؛ وهو ما يقوي ويشفي بشدة أية جروح.*

*أكرر أنني قد تحررت من أية مسئولية تجاه كوبا، ما عدا تلك التي تصدر عن مثالها. إذا ما وافتني المنية في أراضي أخري، ستكون أخر أفكاري في هذا الشعب وخاصة فيك. أتوجه إليك بالشكر على تعاليمك وعلى كونك نموذجاً سأحاول أن أخلص له حتى أخر تباعيات أفعالي. لقد كنت وسأظل انادي دائماً بالسياسة الخارجية لثورتنا. اينما أكون سأشعر بمسئولية كوني ثوري كوبي، وهكذا سأتعامل. لن أترك لأولادي ولزوجتي أشياءاً مادية ولا يحرجني هذا: يسعدني أن أكون هكذا. لن أطلب شيئاً لهم لان الدولة ستعطيعهم ما يكفيهم من أجل العيش والتعليم. *

*لدي الكثير كي أقوله لك ولشعبنا، لكنني أشعر بعدم جدوى ذلك، فالكلمات لن تعبر عن ما أريده، ولن يفيد استهلاك الأحبار.*

*إلى النصر دائماً، الوطن او الموت*

*ولك مني حضن ثوري دافئ.*
*    تشى*
*
ERNESTO CHE GUEVARA 
1965 تعريب سفارة كوبا في مصر​*​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*مات البطل فوق مدفعو.*



*قبل 35 عاما زرعت رصاصات حاقدة الموت في صدر الثائر الأممي الشاب ارنستو تشي غيفارا ، في ادغال بوليفيا الوعرة ، احداً لم يصدق الخبر ، لكن هذه المرة نال الجبناء من البطل ذي الطلة الثورية الباسمة المتفائلة المبشرة بالثورة طريقا لخلاص البشرية من جور الرأسمالية وعملائها الديكتاتوريين.
*
*ظنت الامبريالية أنها باغتياله تطفيء جذوة الثورة المتأججة في صدور الفقراء والمقهورين في العالم ، لكن شبح تشي طاف على العمال والفلاحين مشعلا فيهم روح الكفاح والنضال بلا هوادة فغدت صورته الشهيرة تؤرق كل محتال غاصب وكل مستغل لعرق عامل أو فلاح وكل منتهك لحقوق طالب. 
*
*من هو؟ قائد ماركسي لينيني ، أتى الى الشيوعية من الارجنتين ، طبيبا ثوريا ن أصيب منذ الصغر بمرض الربو لكنه هزم المرض ،اراد الشاب أن يستكشف القاة الاميركية على متن دراجة نارية مع صديقه غرانادو فعبر الى فنزويلا ثم الى ميامي فأبعد على متن طائرة لنقل الخيول ، عام 1954 توجه الى غواتيمالا للالتحاق بثوارها لكن الحكومة العملية سبقته وقضت على الثورة ، فتحول الى المكسيك وعمل طباخا لسد رمق العيش وهناك التقى بالمحامي الكوبي الشاب فيدل كاسترو الذي كان يفتش عن مقاتلين محترفين: (( تعرفت اليه في احدى الليالي الاميركية الباردة ، وأذكر ان حديثنا الاول دار حول السياسة الدولية . وفي ساعات الصباح الاولى ، كنت واحدا من الغزاةالمستقبليين))ز هناك تدرب على استخدام السلاح ومهارات القتال ، وانتقل في 5 كانون الاول 1956 مع كاسترو و 82 ثائرا على متن المركب ((غرانما)) الى كوبا معلنين ثورة شعبية ضد نظام الديكتاتور باتيستا العميل لل CIA حيث أطلق عليه كاسترو اسم ..تشي، ولعب دور المقاتل الثوري و قائد الرتل وطبيب الثوار حتى انتصار الثورة واقامة حكم الشعب في كوبا في 1/1/1959 . اتخذ الرفاق من تشي مثالا اعلى في حرب العصابات ، فهو الشجاع الذي لم يخف الموت والمضحي بالنفس من اجل الآخرين رغم اشتداد الربو وسقوط عدد من الرفاق شهداء والنقص في السلاح والعتاد ، والحصارات والشح في الادوية ، واجه كل هذه المصاعب بالروح الثورية وكانت حياته ترجمة عملية لأفكاره الشيوعية ، واتبع نظام طاعة صارم في الجيش الشعبي ، رغم ذلك عرف تشي كناشط اجتماعي . 
*
*وتقديرا من قادة الثورة عين تشي وزيرا للصناعة في اول حكومة كوبية ولعب الى جانب راؤول كاسترو الدور الحاسم للتوجه بكوبا نحو الاشتراكية ، لكنه لم يهتم بالمناصب والامجاد والسلطة (( ان الثوار ينتابهم الصقيع حين يجلسون على الكراسي)) ، ودفع به اقتناعه بأن حرب العصابات الثورية هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لتخليص البلاد المقهورة من التصلت الامبريالي على مقدرات شعوبها ، لكنه آمن بالنضال الأممي بعيدا عن الشوفينية ( لايهمني متى واين وكيف سأموت بل كل ما يهمني هو ان يبقى الثوار واقفين يملأون الارض ضجيجا كي لا ينام العالم بكل ثقله فوق اجساد البائسين والفقراء والمظلومين)). 
*
*في العام 1966 غادر كوبا التي لم يقصدها ليعيش فيها بل ليحررها ، ولدحض الدعاية المعادية التي اشاعت وقوع خلاف بين تشي وفيدل قال الاخير (( لم تفارقه فكرة انه عندما ينتهي الكفاح في كوبا فان عليه واجبات في امكنة اخرى من العالم ، لقد قطعنا على انفسنا وعدا باننا لن نطلب منه البقاء ولن نمنعه من تحقيق هذه الرغبة)). وانتقل غيفارا ومعه الكثير من رفاق الدرب الى بوليفيا مشكلا مفرزة لحرب الغوار ضد النظام العميل هناك ، وكان مؤمنا ب ((البؤرة الثورية منطلقا للتحرير الشامل)) وخاض القتال المسلح بعناد وارادة حديدية ، وبنى العلاقات الرفاقية مع الفلاحين هناك . اما الجيش البوليفي فقد شكل له اسم تشي غولا دفع به الى محاصرة مئات الاودية والغابات للنيل منه بأكثر من 1500 جندي ، الى ان وقع البطل ومن معه في كمين محكم في ( كويبراردا دل يورو)، وعن ذلك كتب غيفارا في آخر ورقة من مذكراته اليومية في 7 تشرين الاول 1967 متفائلا كعادة كل ثوري يحكي عن مساعي المفرزة للخلاص من الطوق حولها بحلول الظلام.. لكن فرقة معادية هاجمتهم فقاتلوا ببسالة الشيوعيين من حفرة الى اخرى ومن صخرة الى خندق حتى الغسق فاستشهدوا جميعا باستثناء تشي الذي استمر بالقتال رغم اصابته في ساقه ، الى ان دمرت رصاصات العدو فوهة بندقيته ال((أم-2)) فتعطلت تماما ، ولو لم يكن مسدسه فارغا لما تم اعتقاله حيا. 
*
*بعد اسره نقل غيفارا الى بلدة هيغوراس وامتنع عن التكلم مع اعدائه وبصق بوجه ضابط استفزه ، وكان الاعداء قرروا اعدام تشي بعد اقل من عشرين ساعة على اعتقاله ، جاءت ساعة الموت فقد تقدم منه الضابط ماريو تيران وهو مخمورا مما جعله مترددا باطلاق النار فقال له تشي بثبات الثوري( أطلق النار.. لا تخف! )) تراجع لكنه اطلق الرصاص من مدفعه الرشاش فاصاب القسم السفلي من جسده وجعله يتألم ، الى ان جاء رقيب آخر مخمور ليجهز على غيفارا بطلقة استقرت بجانبه الايسز. في 9 تشرين الاول 1967 اعدم تشي داخل صف مدرسي و دفن في مكان سري بالغابة خوفا من ان يغدو قبره مبعثا لثورة جديدة تهدد الانظمة الرجعية في اميركا اللاتينية والعالم اجمع ، وظل القبر مخفيا طوال 30 عاما الى ان اكتشفت الرفات في زاوية من مطار غالي غراندي القديم الى جانب 6 من رفاقه الثوار ونقلت الى كوبا في ذكرى اشتهاده الثلاثين ودفنت في هافانا في حفل وطني ضخم يليق بثائر بعثت صورته كبطل تحرير، شرارة الثورة والتمرد والكفاح المسلح ضد الاحتلال واستغلال الانسان. 
*
*عرف غيفارا كأي شيوعي مناضل مكمن الاستغلال وقال ( من الضروري ان نحدد رأس الامبريالية التي هي ليست غير الولايات المتحدة الاميركية ، ان الامبريالية نظام عالمي يجب ان يدمر بمواجهة عالمية ، بالكفاح المسلح غالبا ، من اجل الاشتراكية لشعوبنا ، فالجندي الاميركي يملك كفاءة تقنية واسلحة وموارد صخمة لكنه يفتقد الى الحافز الايديولوجي الالازم الذي يملكه اشد اعدائه اليوم الثوار الفيتناميون))..ونضيف لكلام غيفارا...والابطال الفلسطينيون اليوم.. 

علي حشيشو*​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*معرض صور تشي غيفارا*​All Galleries - إجمالي​


Che and Fidel
تشي و فيدل 
 


Travels
أسفار



Sports 
رياضة




Family
العائلة



Revolution 
الثورة
 


Minister
الوزير



Selection 1
صور مختارة
 


Selection 2
صور مختارة
Ernest Che Guevara galleries - معرض صور تشي غيفارا​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*غيفارا الرجل والصورة*



يتوسّط الرفاق خلال الثورة ويظهر راؤول كاسترو إلى أقصى اليسار *بول الأشقر**يُلقَّب الأرجنتينيون، في المكسيك، بـ«تشي» للتهكم على عادتهم مباشرة كل جملة بالكلمة هذه. وهكذا حمل غيفارا هذه الكنية في أوساط اللاجئين الكوبيين. وقد وقّع بهذا الاسم الأوراق النقدية، عندما شغل منصب حاكم المصرف المركزي في كوبا. تسمية التصقت به لدرجة أنه، بعد أربعين عاماً على مقتله، لا يتذكر العالم «تشي» غيره*
*ولد إرنستو غيفارا دي لا سيرنا ليل 14 حزيران من عام 1928 في بيت أقارب له في مدينة كوردوبا، بعدما شعرت والدته سيليا دي لا سيرنا بآلام المخاض وهي تعود مع زوجها إرنستو غيفارا لينش من رحلة قرب النهر.*
*جذور العائلة أرستقراطية من الجهتين: عائلة الأب إيرلندية والأم من بلاد الباسك. ولكنها أرستقراطية افتقرت وصارت من الطبقات الوسطى. نقل الأب العائلة إلى منطقة قريبة من الباراغواي، ولكن المناخ لا يناسب «إرنستيتو» Ernestito، فالولد مصاب بربو عنيف، ومن بيت إلى بيت، تحكّمت صحة الولد بمحل الإقامة. وسمم الربو حياة الرجل حتى آخر أيامه، وخصوصاً أنه لم يقصد إلا مناطق استوائية.*
*قبل «تشي»*
*منذ عمر عشر سنوات، كان «تي تي» Tété يحقن نفسه بالدواء عند الحاجة. قوة الإرادة عند الولد جعلته مغامراً: يقف على يديه على حافة الهاوية ولا يكتفي برياضات مثل المضرب والشطرنج، بل يحلم بلعب الركبي. علّمه اللعبة، ألبرتو غرانادو، صديقه الذي يكبره سنّاً. وصار «تي تي» لاعباً ماهراً، كثيراً ما يترك الملعب مختنقاً وباحثاً عن عبوة دواء الربو. انتسب إلى كلية الطب، وصبّ اهتمامه على البرص والأمراض الاستوائية. لم يعاشر الوسط العائلي واختار أصحابه من «الزعران». تنقّل بين العديد من المهن، فعمل في مكتبة ومحطة وقود. كان يقرأ كل ما تقع عليه يداه، وخصوصاً الأدب الفرنسي. يُساعد الطبيب الصديق ألبرتو غرانادو في مهماته، ومعه جال في الأرجنتين، وهما يحلمان بما سمياه «رحلتهما الحقيقية».*
*انطلقا في بداية عام 1952 على متن دراجة «نورتون 500 سنتيمتر مكعب» ملقبة بـ«القادرة». وضعا مخططاً معقداً يمرّ في دول عديدة وصولاً إلى المحيط الهادئ في تشيلي. يسرد فيلم «يوميّات على درّاجة» وقائع السفرة التي عجزت «القادرة» عن إتمامها، والتي تابعها الصديقان بما تيسّر. مناجم شوكيكاماتا حيث رأى غيفارا استغلال الهنود، وحيث «بدأ يصبح تشي»، حسب ألبرتو. ومعبد ماشو بيشو، الذي دخله غيفارا وهو يقرأ شعر بابلو نيرودا. واحتفل بعيد ميلاده الرابع والعشرين في مستوصف للبرص في الأمازون.*
*افترق الصديقان. تابع ألبرتو سفره إلى فنزويلا، فيما عاد إرنستو غيفارا مؤقتاً إلى بوينس آيرس للمشاركة في تخرّجه. بعد أقل من سنة، استقلّ الطبيب غيفارا القطار مع رفيق آخر، وقصدا الصديق ألبرتو في فنزويلا.*
*وبينما كان في طريقه إلى هذا البلد، يتعرف غيفارا إلى ريكاردو روخو في لاباز، وهو محام شاب ترك الأرجنتين لأسباب سياسية. حياة غيفارا في بوليفيا فيها من تقشف الهيبيين. ويصفها ريكاردو في كتابه عن تشي بالقول «غرفة في حي فقير أثاثها الوحيد مسامير يعلق عليها ثيابه. قدرة هائلة على المشي، عدم الاكتراث للألبسة، والعيش من دون نقود». وأضاف «الرجل اثنان: صامت كالأخرس أو لئيم في جموع لا تناسبه، وصديق وراوٍ حيث يرتاح. غير مسيّس بعد، يبحث ولا يعرف ما يريد، ولكنه يعرف بالضبط ما لا يريد».*
*افترق غيفارا وريكاردو بعد لاباز، والتقيا صدفة أكثر من مرة على الطريق، حيث أقنع ريكاردو غيفارا بترك فنزويلا «حيث لا يحدث شيئاً»، والذهاب معه إلى غواتيمالا. في كوستاريكا، تعرّف غيفارا في المقاهي إلى «جماعة الكاريب»: بيتانكور الفنزويلي وخوان بوش من الجمهورية الدومينيكية، وكلاهما أصبحا رئيسي جمهورية.*
*في غواتيمالا، التي وصل إليها بداية عام 1954، أعجبته اقتصادية من البيرو، اسمها هيلدا، من النظرة الأولى، «مناضلة وأنيقة معاً». بعد أشهر، ذهب ريكاردو إلى المكسيك، وطلب غيفارا من رفيق رحلته إبلاغ ألبرتو بأنه عدل عن السفر إلى فنزويلا. إلا أنه سيعود ويلتقي ألبرتو عندما يأتي لزيارته في كوبا في الستينيات.*
*تبادل إرنستو الكتب مع هيلدا، أعطته أول كتاب ماوي وعرّفته باللاجئين الكوبيين. اتصل بها عند أول أزمة ربو، ووجدته «مهلكاً لا يطلب مني إلا أن أناوله الإبرة». تكلما عن الشعر الإسباني وأراد إقناعها بأهمية الفرنسي منه. في حزيران من عام 1954، انتهت تجربة غواتيمالا اليسارية بدخول جيش مرتزقة أعاد السلطة إلى «اليونايتيد فرنت». فتوجه غيفارا إلى المكسيك، فيما اعتقلت هيلدا قبل أن يُقرر طردها إلى المكسيك.*
*في المكسيك، عمل غيفارا صباحاً طبيباً متطوعاً وبعد الظهر مصوراً في الساحات، حيث التقط صوراً يُظَهِرها شريكه في الغرفة. وصلت هيلدا إلى المكسيك ومعها بعض العلاقات الاجتماعية. عام 1955، عمل مصوراً في الوكالة اللاتينية وغطى أولى الألعاب الأميركية.*
*بعد ذلك، وافقت هيلدا على عرض الزواج وعرفته براوول كاسترو الذي أعجب به، وقدّمه إلى فيديل الذي وصل المكسيك. كان فيديل يستمع إليه كل الليل، وعند الفجر يسرّ له بمشروع الإبحار في اتجاه كوبا.*
*في آب، تزوّج هيلدا، وفي اليوم التالي سافر فيديل إلى الولايات المتحدة بحثاً عن المال والأسلحة وحوّل بريده إلى بيت غيفارا. مع سقوط خوان بيرون، قرّر ريكاردو العودة إلى الأرجنتين وحاول عبثاً إقناع غيفارا بالعودة معه، إلا أنه أبى وحمّله غيفارا رسالة إلى والدته.*
*بعد «تشي»*
*عام 1956، كان الكوبيون يتدربون على الرماية في مزرعة قرب العاصمة المكسيكية مكسيكو سيتي. خلال النهار، كان «تشي» يعذّب جسمه في محاولة تسلّق بركان مجاور، وفي الليل يلعب شطرنج مع جنرال إسباني من الجمهوريين. في ذلك الحين، رزق غيفارا بـ«هيلدا الصغيرة»، إلا أنه لم يبق معها وقتاً طويلاً، إذ اكتُشف المعسكر واعتُقل الكوبيون، قبل أن يفرج عنهم بعد حملة تضامن في المكسيك. إلا أن هيلدا انتقلت مع ابنتها إلى البيرو، وعادت والتقت غيفارا في بداية عام 1959 قبل أن ينفصلا.*
*في نهاية عام 1956، أبحر 82 مقاتلاً، يتقدمهم فيديل، إلى كوبا. إلا أن الجيش فاجأهم فور وصولهم، وبعد أيام قليلة قُتلت غالبيتهم ونجا أقل من عشرين. وبعد عشرة أيام، حقّق الناجون انتصاراً متواضعاً وحاسماً لمعنوياتهم. بعد أشهر، قسّم فيديل «جيشه» إلى فيلقين، يترأس بنفسه الأول، ويعيّن «مسؤول الصحة» غيفارا لقيادة الثاني. وكلما ازداد عددهم، كان يحدد فيديل جبهة جديدة وقائد فيلق جديداً، وهكذا تغلب بأقل من سنتين بجيشه المؤلف من 3000 مقاتل على جيش من 80000 جندي.*
*كان تشي غيفارا مشهوراً ببسالته وقساوته بحق نفسه ومأموريه. ولجمه فيديل أكثر من مرة لحفظ حياته وحياة رفاقه. إنجاز غيفارا الأهم هو معركة ثكنة شانتا كلارا حيث انتصر بـ350 مقاتلاً على جيش من ثلاثة آلاف جندي مع قطار مصفح. وقْع الحدث جعل فولغينسيو باتيستا يغادر البلد. وفي عام 1959، بدأت جموع الثوار بالدخول إلى شوارع هافانا المحررة.*
*بعد انتصار الثورة، مُنح غيفارا الجنسية الكوبية، ولكنه لم يحتل أي موقع رسمي في البداية. نُسب إليه دور في محاكمة المتعاونين مع نظام باتيستا وإعدام عدد منهم. وشارك في «قيادة الظل» التي اجتمعت في بيته، حيث بصماته لا تزال واضحة على قرارات الإصلاح الزراعي.*
*بعد طلاقه من هيلدا غاديا، تزوج من أليدا مارش. وفي نهاية العام، عُيّن حاكماً للمصرف المركزي. شغل عام 1960 منصب وزير الصناعة، وسرّع في التأميم وطور نظرياته حول «الرجل الجديد» والدوافع المعنوية. وكان دائماً يرفض تلقي أجر على القيام بمهماته الرسمية.*
*التجاذب الداخلي قرّبه من الاتحاد السوفياتي، ولا سيما أنه كان المسؤول عن توقيع اتفاقات اقتصادية وثقافية مع دول حلف وارسو. ويقول عنه أحد الدبلوماسيين السوفيات بعد زيارته إلى موسكو إنه «منظم جداً. ليس فيه ذرّة أميركية لاتينية، يبدو ألمانياً بتصرفاته». كما تعرّف غيفارا بماو تسي تونغ، عندما كان يبيع السكر الكوبي إلى الصين.*
*خليج الخنازير*
*ورّث الرئيس الأميركي دوايت آيزنهاور خلفه جون كينيدي قرار قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع كوبا. وفي عام 1961، نفذت وكالة الاستخبارات الأميركية «سي آي إي»، بجيش من المرتزقة قوامه 1500 كوبي، إنزالاً في خليج الخنازير. إلا أن الجيش الكوبي حسم الموقعة بأقل من 72 ساعة. وعوّض كينيدي خسارته بطرد كوبا من منظمة الدول الأميركية في بداية عام 1962.*
*وفي عز الحرب الباردة، وصلت صواريخ نووية «دفاعية» إلى كوبا، وبدأت «أزمة الصواريخ»، التي شكّلت أقرب سيناريو إلى حرب نووية بعد هيروشيما. وبعد تسوية الأزمة، شعر تشي بالخيبة من الموقف السوفياتي الذي اعتبره بمثابة «جبن وتخلٍّ».*
*لتفسير كل ما حدث من بعد، يقول فيديل كاسترو إن «الوعد الوحيد الذي قطعه لغيفارا أيام المكسيك هو بعدم الضغط عليه يوم يقرر المغادرة». ابتعد غيفارا عن السوفيات وأصبح «عالمثالثياً»، مهتماً بباندونغ وبحركة عدم الانحياز. بارك تشي مجموعة حرب عصابات في الأرجنتين، إلا أنها فشلت فشلاً ذريعاً عام 1963 .*
*في نهاية العام نفسه، خطب غيفارا أمام الأمم المتحدة، ثم بدأ جولة دامت ثلاثة أشهر تعرف خلالها بإعجاب بكوريا الشمالية، وعرّج على دول إفريقية، كالجزائر بضيافة أحمد بن بلّا، ومرّ على مصر حيث منحه جمال عبد الناصر وساماً ووجده «انتحاري الطبع». عاد في آذار 1964 إلى كوبا، حيث استقبلته كل قيادة النظام والدولة، ثم اختفى.*
*أمام الضغط العالمي عليه لمعرفة مصير «الرجل الثاني»، أعلن فيديل في حزيران «بأنه سيعلم الشعب عندما يقرر غيفارا أن يعلمه». وفي تشرين الأول كشف فيديل عن نص الرسالة التي تلقاها قبل ذهاب غيفارا إلى الكونغو.*
*وصل غيفارا إلى دار السلام باسم مستعار، وانتقل منها إلى الكونغو في شهر نيسان من عام 1965 برفقة مئة زنجي كوبي التحقوا على دفعات لمساعدة «ورثة لوممبا»، وهم في هذه الحالة مجموعة كابيلا. تسعة أشهر من العذاب وسوء التفاهم وصولاً إلى هروب اعتبره غيفارا، الذي عرف حينها باسم «تاتو»، «معيباً». وهو يبدأ مذكراته الإفريقية بجملة «هذه قصة فشل».*
*بعد محطة أسبوعين في دار السلام. مر غيفارا بمحطة من ثمانية أشهر في براغ، لا تزال معالمها غامضة. لم يكن يريد العودة إلى كوبا ولكن فيديل أقنعه بأن «تحضير التكملة» يتطلب وجوده في كوبا. عاد بالسرّ في تموز وغيّر معالمه وأشرف على تدريبات المتطوعين. لم يعرف عن وجوده إلا فيديل وزوجته. اجتمع مع أولاده الصغار ولم ير الكبيرة هيلدا «خوفاً من أن تكشفني»، قبل أن يختفي مجدداً في نهاية عام 1966.*
*تبدأ «يوميات بوليفيا» في الثالث من تشرين الثاني من العام نفسه، بوصفها قاعدة الدعم والتدريب في منطقة أدغال أمازونية جهة مدينة سانتا كروز. وتجربة بوليفيا، حيث عُرف غيفارا باسم «رامون»، تعثّرت بسبب خلافات سياسية مع مجموعة شيوعية وإبادة «الفيلق» الثاني ووقوع مجموعته في كمين.*
*الأسطورة وحيثيات الاغتيال*



*جثّة غيفارا مكان استشهاداه في فيلاغراندي في بوليفياعلى رغم أن صورة غيفارا الشهيرة، هي الأكثر طبعاً في العالم، لم ينل ألبرتو كوردا عليها أي بدل حقوق. التقطها المصور الكوبي الموهوب، الذي توفي عام 2001، خلال حفل تكريمي عام 1960. ويبقى سؤال محيّر: لماذا يلبس اليساريون ونجوم سينما هوليوود قمصاناً تحمل هذه الصورة ولماذا يحفرها على جسمهم الشباب والرياضيون والمغنيات؟*
*لا يوجد تفسير بسيط، إذ إن تشي قتل قبل سنة من اندلاع الثورات الطالبية التي عمّت العالم سنة 1968. ربما، علق هذا الموت لرجل جميل عمره 39 سنة في الأذهان. صورة كوردا، وكذلك سيرة غيفارا، حمّالة لعواطف غير محصورة بهوية محددة. في التسعينيات، انتصرت قيم الأنانية والأسواق المالية وتجدد وهج الصورة التي ترمز إلى قيم معاكسة، لعالم مغاير ومتضامن. لندع جانباً التكهنات الفلسفية ولنعد إلى الوقائع، ربما تساعد أكثر في فهم الظاهرة.*
*في الثامن من تشرين الأول عام 1967، كانت مجموعة تشي تحمي انسحاب مجموعة أخرى تنقل الجرحى عندما وقعت تحت نيران الكمين. استشهد عدد من المقاتلين ونجح البعض في التفلت. أما تشي فقد أصيب برجله وتعطل رشاشه ما سمح باعتقاله.*
*في التاسع من تشرين، وصل مسؤولون بوليفيون وأخذوا صوراً مع غيفارا، ومعهم فيليكس رودريغير، أحد مدربي الـ«سي آي إي» للجيش البوليفي وهو كوبي الأصل. بحسب رواية فيليكس، الذي يقطن اليوم في ميامي والذي يقول إنه أصيب بمرض الربو في الأيام التي تلت هذا اللقاء، «بعد استنطاق غيفارا من قبل ضباط الجيش، اختلى معه واستنطقه بدوره وسلّمه تشي وصيتين، واحدة لفيديل تقول: فشلنا هنا لا يعني نهاية الثورة التي ستعود وتنتصر حتماً في مكان آخر من أميركا اللاتينية. وأخرى لزوجته يطلب منها أن تتزوج ثانية وتكون سعيدة». ويقول فيليكس «بعد خروجي من الغرفة، دخل جندي، وبعد لحظات سمعت طلقات نيران».*
*هذا الجندي اسمه ماريو تيران. فقد بصره مع تقدّمه في السن، وشاءت الصدفة أن يستعيده قبل أشهر قليلة إثر عملية السبل التي يقدمها مجاناً أطباء كوبيون في أرياف بوليفيا. يقول تيران إنه عندما دخل الغرفة لم يجد الشجاعة الكافية ليطلق النار، فصار الرجل المصاب على الأرض يوبخني: «لا ترتجف. أطلق النار هنا»، فاتحاً قميصه ليدلل على مكان التصويب.*
*بعد الإعدام، نُقلت الجثة إلى أقرب بلدة لعقد مؤتمر صحافي، والهنود الذين رأوها قالوا إنها تشبه المسيح. لإخفاء ظروف الإعدام، ولعدم ترك أي مجال للشك في أن الجثة حقيقةً لتشي غيفارا، أمر الضباط بغسل الجثة وتنظيفها وحلق الذقن واستبدال الثياب قبل عرضها على الصحافيين. ومن حيث لا يدرون، ساهموا في ترسيخ الأسطورة من خلال تظهير صورة أخرى ساهمت في الربط بين جثة تشي غيفارا ولوحات باروك عن تسلم جثة الناصري عيسى.*​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 سبتمبر 2008)

خوسيه مارتي شاعر كوبا

اضغط على الرابط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=920306#post920306​


----------



## قلم حر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كأن في منداخلات , غريبه .

شكرا طوني .
تشي غيفارا , سيبقى رمزا ثويا مميزا , بالرغم من بعض الخلافات على نقاط جوهريه في مسيرته ( خصوصا بعدما اٍنفصل عن كاسترو ) .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اعتذر اخي القلم الحر لعدم استكمال الموضوع 
بس النت قطع وما قدرت اكمل 

بتمنى تحذف هل المداخلتين 
وانا رح كمل الموضوع


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تاريخ كوبا – الفصل الأول​فترة الإستعمار 1492-1898
عندما وصل كريستوفر كولومبس الى هافانا فى 27 اكتوبر 1492 ، تجول طوال 40 يوما على امتداد الشواطئ الشمالية الشرقية لكوبا ، و إستطاع تقيم، بالإضافة الى روعة الطبيعة ، الشعب المسالم و الطيب الذى قدم للفاتحين القطن و الخيوط و قطع صغيرة من الذهب مقابل تفاهات أعطوها لهم
و بعد مرور عامين ، عند تقيم كولومبس للشاطئ الجنوبى لكوبا ، أثناء رحلته الثانية ، لاحظ مدى التباين بين السكان الأصليين حيث أن السكان القادمين بمصاحبته من شرق البلاد لم يستطيعوا فهم سكان المنطقة الغربية.
و بالتأكيد يرجع وجود السكان على الجزيرة الى اربعة الآف عام قبل هذا التاريخ ، مع وصول العديد من التيارات المهاجرة ، و أول تلك الجماعات وصلت قادمة من القارة الشمالية عبر فلوريدا ، ثم تلتها موجات من مصب نهر اورونكو على طول  سواحل  الجزيرة الكوبية.
و كان ما يقرب من مائة ألف مواطن أصلى يعيشون على الجزيرة عند بدء الغزو الأسبانى ، كان هناك مجموعات ذات مستويات متباينة للتطور الثقافى و الإجتماعى. 
أقل  تلك الجماعات تقدما إنقرضتت فى القرن الخامس عشر ، و كانت تعيش على الصيد و الحصاد و كانوا يصنعون أدواتهم من صدف الحيوانات الرخوة  الكبيرة.
مجموعة أخرى ، دون الإستهانه بإستخدام الصدف ، كانت تمتلك ايضا أدوات من الحجارة المزخرفة ، إلى جانب  قيامهم بأنشطة أخرى كجمع الثمار و ممارستها لصيد الحيوانات و  صيد الأسماك.




 أما الجماعات الأكثر تقدما  و القادمة من أمريكا الاتينية و قادمة من أصل حضارة أرواكا ، فقد كانت من المزارعين منتجهم الزراعى الرئيسى كان  اليوكا   و كانو يصنعون منه طعام يسمى كاسبى و هذا  الغذاء  كانوا يأكلونه ليس فقط طازجا بل أيضا كان يمكن أكله محفوظا.   كما كانوا يصعنون ادوات و آنية من السيراميك و كانوا يمتكلون أدوات متعددة من الصدف و الحجارة المزخرفة.
و كانت منازلهم من الخشب و سماد النخل ( لوس يوهيوس) و كانوا يعيشون فى مجتمعات صغيرة و أعتبروا و على مدى عصور طويلة العنصر الأساسى المزارعين الكوبيين
المجتمع الإستعمـــــــــارى
بدء الفتح الأسبانى للجزيرة الكوبية بعد مرور عشرين عاما على الرحلة الأولى لكريستفور كولومبس، كجزء من عملية إستعمارية تهدف الإنتشار نحو  مختلف الأراضى الكاريبية . و تولى دييجو فيلاسكيس ، و هو أحد أكبر الأغنياء الأسبان فى تلك الفترة من إستغلال الأراضى الكوبية ، و بدء فى عام 1510 عملية مطولة للإعتراف بالجميل و الغزو  ، مليئة بأحداث  سفك للدماء  للسكان الأصليين من المنطقة الشرقية بكوبا ، الذين أتخذوا حذرهم من اعمال العنف التى أرتكبها الأسبان بالجزر المتاخمة ، فقاوموا الغزو الأسبانى بقيادة ياهوتى و هاتوى ، و هو زعيم هندى هارب من الإستعمار الأسبانى و الذى سجنوه و حرقوه حى ثم مثلوا بجثته فيما بعد.
و بإنشاء مؤسسة "نوستر سنيورا دى لا اسونسيون دى  باراكوا" ، شرع الأسبان فى عام 1512 إنشاء سبعة مدن بهدف السيطرة على الأراضى التى أفتتحوها، فأنشئوا مدينة بايامو فى عام 1513 ، و سانتيسما، ترينيداد، سانكتى إسبيريتوس ، سان كريستوفر دى لا هافانا عام 1514، بوتو برينسيبي عام 1515 و التى جعلوها مقرا للحكومة.  و منذ تلك الإنشاءات ، و التى تغير معظم مواضعها الأولية ، شرعت الإفتتاحات من أجل استغلال موارد الجزيرة الكوبية.
و إعتمد النشاط الإقتصادى على عمل السكان الأصليين الذين سلمتهم حكومة المملكة الأسانية فيما بعد للمستعمرين عبر نظام الإقطاع ، فقد كانت تسلمهم قطعة الأرض ذات الإمتياز الشخصى ، قابلة للإسترجاع و غير قابلة للإنتقال ، و من خلال هذا النظام يتعهد المستعمر بتوفير الملبس و الغذاء للسكان الأصليين و تمسيحهم ( ديانتهم بالديانة المسيحية) مقابل عملهم  من أجله .  و كان التعدين هو عماد الإقتصاد فى الحظات الأولى للإستعمار و بخاصة إستخراج الذهب ، و فى هذا المجال إستخدموا الهنود المتميزون و بعض العبيد من الزنوج   الذين قاموا بضمهم منذ البداية الى المجتمع العنصرى و الذين سيشكلون فيما بعد افرد الشعب الكوبى.
و بعدالإستزاف السريع لغسل الذهب  و التقلص الشديد لأفراد الشعب بما فى ذلك الأسبان الذين شاركوا بأعداد كبيرة فى الحملات المتتالية لإكتشاف القارة.  و أصبح الرعى هو المصدر الأول للثروة فى كوبا ، و نقص الذهب و أصبحت اللحوم المملحة و الجلود هما السلع التى اعتمد عليهما المستعمرون القلائل بالجزيرة   للمشاركة فى الدوائر التجارية بالإمبراطورية الأسبانية
و بدأت تحت أسس تجارية صارمة ، و تطورت التجارة الإيمبريالية كإحتكار مغلق تديره مؤسسة  أشبيلية التجارية " للتعاد مع العبيد"  و  هو ما فتح سريعا شهية  الأمم الأوروبية الأخرى.




 و  دمر  القراصنة الفرنسيين و الهولنديين و الإنجليز منطقة الكاريبي و استولوا على المراكب و نهبوا المدن و الأحياء ، و لم تنج كوبا من تلك الهجمات ، وشكلت أسماء مثل / جاك سوربييس ، فرنسيس دراك وهنرى مورجان إعلانا  عن بدء الحرب لفترة تعددت النصف قرن لسكان الجزيرة الكوبية و قد كان للحروب و أعمال القرصنة فوائد أيضا.
 فلحماية تجارتها، قررت أسبانيا إنشاء أساطيل عملاقة و كان ميناء هافانا.، ذو الموقع الإستراتيجى . هو ميناء الإستراحة الجبرية لتلك الأساطيل  لانه عند مدخل المجرى المائى للخليج.





 الوفرة الموسمية للتجارة و زيادة عدد المسافرين و التجار و الموارد المخصصة لتمويل المنشئات و للدفاع عن التحصينات كقلعة مورمو ، حصنوا مدينة هافانا و أصبحوا مصدرا هاما للدخل للبلاد.
أما سكان الأماكن البعيدة و المحرومين من تلك اللإمتيازات ، فقد لجاءوا  الى تجارة التهريب المربحة مع القراصنة أنفسهم ، و بهذا الطريقة الأقل عنفا كانوا يسخرون من الإحتكار التجارى الذى تمارسة أشبيلية . و بإصرارها على القضاء على تلك التبادلات التجارية  قررت السلطات الإستعمارية  مواجهة الجيران و بخاصة سكان مدينة بايامو ،و الذين بثورتهم التى أندعلت عام 1603 ، قدموا إشارة مبكرة على تباين المصالح بين أصحاب الأرض الأصليين و حكومة  الإستعمار ، و قد ألهمت الأحداث التى نجمت عن عمليات التهريب بعد ذلك بقليل بكتابة  "مرآة الصبر"، و التى تعد المستند الأول فى تاريخ الأدب الكوبى.
و فى بدايات القرن السابع عشر ، بلغ عدد سكان كوبا 30 ألف نسمة و تم تقسيمها الى حكومتين ، واحدة فى هافانا و الأخرى فى سانتياجو دى كوبا ،  بالرغم من أن هافانا كانت العاصمة ، و إزداد النشاط الإقتصادى ببطء و تنوعت و تطورت زراعة السيجار و أنتاج قصب السكر و بالتدريج تم إنشاء قرى جديدة ، بعيدة بشكل عام عن الشواطئ ، و نمت قرى بدائية ، و بدء فى الظهور إسلوب أخر لحياة أكثر رفاهية . و مارسوا العديد من ألعاب الهو و التسلية إبتداء من الرقص  و حتى مصارعة الثيران و الطقوس الدينية.
و من الطقوس الدينية و التى كانت ظاهرة مسيطرة على الحياة الإجتماعية ، بقيت أثارا معمارية من بينها  كمثال دير سناتا كلارا الرائع.
و بوصول الأسرة البوربونية الى عرش اسبانيافى بدايات القرن الثامن عشر ، طورت و حدّث المفاهيم التجارية التى كانت تسيطر على التجارة الإستعمارية ،بلا  ضعف ،  فقط عملت الدولة المستعمره على تنوع الحياة الإقتصادية  فى مستعمراتها . و فى حالة كوبا ، أقامت تجارة التبغ ، حيث خص التاج بإحتكار صناعة و تجارة هذا النبات  طيب الرائحة و أصبح هذا المنتج ركيزة الإقتصاد الكوبى ، و لقى هذا الإجراء مقاومة من التجار  و المزارعين  و هو ما إنعكس فى شكل احتجاجات و ثورات .  وكانت اكثرهم قسوة الثورة الثالثة التى نجم عنها  قتل 11 مزارعا فى سانتيجاو دى لاس فيجاس ، قرية بالقرب من العاصمة ،  و أمام عجز التجار و المزارعين فى التغلب على الدولة المستعمرة قرروا تجار هافانا الأغنياء الإستفادة من مغانم السيجار و بشاركة تجار أسبان ،  نجحوا فى الحصول على  موافقته على إنشاء شركة ملكية للتجارة بهافانا عام 1740 و التى احتكرت لأكثر من عقدين النشاط التجارى فى كوبا.
و لقد كان القرن  الثامن عشر مسرحا لحروب متتالية بين القوتين الأوربيتين غلب عليها  الاهتمام التجارى نحو الأمريكتين، و أثرت جميع الحروب بشكل أو بأخر على كوبا ، و لكن مع ذلك فإن أكثرها اهمية كانت حرب السبع سنوات (1763-1756) و فى أثنائها سيطرت حملة انجليزية على  كوبا.  .و تعارض عدم كفاءة السلطات الأسبانية فى الدفاع عن المدينة مع الإستعداد القتالى للسكان الأصليين  و الذى مثله بشكل خاص شخصية/ خوسيه انتونيو جوميز، قائد شجاع من حرس مدينة خوانا باكوا المجاورة لهافانا و الذى مات نتيجة  المعارك.






 و على مدى الأحدى عشر شهرا ، هى فترة الإحتلال الإنجليزى من أغسطس 1762 الى يوليو 1763 ، اصبحت هافانا مسرحا لنشاط تجارى مكثف ، أبرز امكانات الإقتصاد الكوبى ، و حتى ذلك الحين كان مكبل من جانب النظام الإستعمارى الإسبانى.
و بعودة السيطرة الأسبانية على الجزء الغربى بالجزيرة ، إتخذ الملك كارلوس الثالث و وزراءه " البارزين" إجراءات متتالية ساعدت على تقدم البلاد.





 و كان أول تلك الإجراءات تشديد مراكز دفاعهم ، و اكبر تعبير عن ذلك كان إنشاء حصن / سان كارلوس دى لا كابانيا الهام بمدينة هافانا. كما أضيف اليه العديد من المنشأت المدنية مثل قصر القادة ( للحكومة) و منشأت دينية مثل  كنيسة لا كاتدرال ، و هى المنشأت التى أصبحت فيما بعد رموزا لمنظر مدينة هافانا. 
و توسعت التجارة الخارجية بكوبا، بفضل تحسن الإتصالات الداخلية ، نمت مجتمعات جديدة مثل بينار دل ريو و خاروكو ، كما أتخذت أجراءات أخرى تهدف تجديد  الإدارة الحكومية و بخاصة إنشاء نظارة وإدارة للإيردات.
و فى هذا الإطار ، تم إجراء أول تعداد سكانى عام 1774 و الذى أوضح بدوره أن عدد سكان كوبا بلغ فى ذلك الحين 171620 نسمة.
 و ساهمت أحداث دولية أخرى على إزدهار الجزيرة الكوبية ، أولها حرب الإستقلال لثلاثة مستعمرات انجليزية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، و اثنائها وافقت اسبانيا على المشاركة فى الصراع.  بوجود تجارة بين كوبا و المستعمرات الثائرة. أهمية هذا السوق القريب ، ظهر فيما بعد اثناء حروب الثورة الفرنسية و إمبراطورية نابليون ، حيث تورطت اسبانيا  مما أضطر بإتصلاتها مع المستعمرات.
فى تلك الإثناء تم التصريح بإجراء تجارة مع " المحايدين" أى الولايات المتحدة ، و نما إقتصاد البلاد بسرعة شديدة مدعما بفرصة سانحة ، حيث انه بسبب  أسعار  السكر و البن ، إندلعت ثورة العبيد فى دولة هايتي المجاورة .  و إزدادت ثروة أصحاب الأملاك الأصليين و تجسدت سلطتهم الملتهبة فى شكل هيئات مثل "الجمعية الإقتصادية لأصدقاء الدولة" و "القنصلية الملكية"، و بالتالى وجدوا الطريق للتأثير فى الحكومة الإستعمارية.






 و تحت قيادة كلا من فرنسيسكو دى أرانجو و بارنيو ، إستطاع  هؤلاء المواطنون الأقوياء من الإنتفاع من الوضع السياسى غير المستقر ، و بمجرد إستعادة الأسرة البربونية قوتها فى عام 1814 ، استطاع هؤلاء الكوبيون الحصول على إمتيازات كحرية التجارة و رفع الإحتكار عن التبغ و إمكانية امتلاكهم للأراضى الزراعية قانونا بل وتوثيقها أيضا.
و لكن هذا التقدم أعتمد على زيادة مرعبة فى عدد العبيد ، فمنذ عام 1790 و على مدى ثلاثين عاما فقط ، جلبوا الى كوبا عبيدا أفارقة يتعدى عددهم كل العبيد الذين جلبوهم على مدى القرن و النصف السابقين.  و بتعداد سكانى تعدى المليون و النصف نسمة أصبح المجتمع الكوبى مقسما الى اقلية حاكمة من اصحاب الأراضى من الكوبين و التجار الأسبان الكبار . و الأغلبية العظمى من العبيد ، و طبقات وسط متباينة ، مكونة من الزنوج و السود الأحرار و البيض الفقراء بالقرى و المدن ، و هؤلاء اصبحوا يوما بعد يوم لا يميلون للقيام بالأعمال اليدوية و التى كانت تعتبر أعمال مهنية لا يقوم بها إلا العبيد.  و صارت العبودية مصدرا هاما لعدم الإستقرار الإجتماعى ، ليس فقط للمظاهرات المتكررة للعبيد ، سواء كانت فردية أو جماعية .    و لكن أيضا لعدم الإكتراث بتلك الجماعات  اتاح الفرصة لإحاكة المؤامرات التى تهدف محاربة تجارة الرقيق.






و أحد تلك المظاهرات  كانت  بقيادة الزنجى الحر/ خوسية أنتونيو بونتى  و التى اجهضت فى هافانا عام 1812 و المفروفة بأسم مؤامرة السلم عام 1844 و التى  تسببت فى إراقة الكثير من الدماء حيث مات العديد من العبيد و الزنوج  الأ حرار ، من بينهم الشاعر / جابريل دى لا كونسينسيون "بالسيدو" 
و أكد تطور المستعمرة الكوبية على تباين المصالح مع  الدولة المستعمرة وتمت صياغة المظاهر الواضحة للأمة الكوبية الوليدة فى الأدب و التعبيرات الثقافية الأخرى اثناء الثلث الأخير من القرن الثامن عشر ، ثم تلتها اتجاهات سياسية واضحة قدت لحولا متباينة و مختلفة لمشاكل الجزيرة الكوبية





وجد الإصلاح الحذر بتشجيع من / أرانجو ، و من المواطنين الكوبيين الأثرياء ، تواصلا مع المذهب اليبرالى  الإصلاحى بالبلاط  و الذى جسده/ خوسيه أنتونيو سكاو و خوسيه دى لا لوس و كبايروا و مثقفون أخرون ذو صلة بقطاع ذوى الأملاك الكوبيين 
و تسبب الطمع و العنصرية للسياسة الإستعمارية الأسبانية فى كوبا بعد فقدانها  ممتلكاتها فى القارة الأمريكية، فى العديد من المناسبات فى ضيلع الأمال فى الإصلاح، و هو ما أدى الى نمو تيار سياسى أعتمد على حل المشكلات  الكوبية من خلال الإنضمام الى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، و هذا الرأى توافق مع قطاع أصحاب أملاك العبيد الذين رأوا فى إنضمام كوبا الى الأتحاد الأمريكى ضمانا لبقاء العبودية بها ، و هو الدعم الذى لم يجدوه فى دول الجنوب، كأفراد متحمسين للإمكانبات التى تقدمها الديقراطية الأمريكية  مقارنة بالإستبداد الأسبانى . فإن المجموعات الأولى لنادى هافانا  سهلت اجراء شراء كوبا من جانب حكومة واشنطن و كذلك الغزو اليبرالى بقيادة بعض اللواءات من الولايات المتحدة . 
و فى هذا الإتجاه الأخيرة قام/ نارسيسو لوبيز ، لواء من أصل فنزويلى ، الذى  من خلال خدمته لفترة طويلة بالجيش الأسبانى، كرس جهوده  للمشاركة فى الأنشطة التأمرية من أجل الإنضمام , وقاد لوبيز حملتين فاشلتين الى كوبا و فى الأخيرة تم القبض عليه و اعدامه من جانب السلطات الإستعمارية فى عام 1851.
تيار إنفصالى أخر و لكنه أكثر راديكالية  و كان يأمل فى حصول كوبا على إستقلالها ، و كان له ظهورا مبكرا ، ففى عام1810 تم إكتشاف أول مؤامرة الإتسقلال بقيادة رامون دى لا روز ، و قد وصل هذا الإنفصالى الى ذروة نجاحة و تألقة  فى السنوات الأولى من عام 1820.  بالتزامن مع عتق العبيد بالقارة و مناقشة إعداد الدستور بأسبانيا،عملت على نشر المحافل الماسونية و الجمعيات السرية و تم إحباط محاولتين للتآمر فى تلك المرحلة .
مآمرة الشموس و الصواعق لبوليفار 1823 ، و التى شارك فيها الشاعر/ خوسيه ماريا إبريدا ، قائد الرومانسية الأدبية الكوبية ، و فيما بعد مؤامرة أخرى و المسماه الفيلق الكبير للعقاب الأسود و القادمة من المكسيك.






 و فى تلك السنوات وجد الإتجاه الإستقلالى أساسا أيدولوجيا فى عمل الكاهن/ فليكس باريلا، أستاذ الفلسفة بالجريدة الأسبوعية سان ماركوس فى هافانا، و الذى تم إختياره نائبا لدى البلاط و إضطر الى الهروب من اسبانيا أثناء غزو " 100 الأف ابن لسان خوسيه" أعاد الحكم المطلق ، و مقيما بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  بدء فى نشر جريدة Habanero  الموجهة لنشر الفكر الإستقلالى.
و مع ذلك تأخرت مجهوداته فى إعطاء ثمارها حيث أن الأحداث ، سواء الداخلية أو الخارجية لم تكن مناسبة للإستقلال الكوبى.
و فى السنوات اللاحقة ، شهد الإقتصاد الكوبى تغيرات ملموسة. 
حيث إنهار إنتاج البن للسياسة  الضريبية الأسبانية الخرقاء  و منافسة المنتج البرازيلى و تفوق ربحية قصب السكر.
و إضطرت البلاد الى تطور صناعتها من قصب السكر أمام الدفعة التجارية للسكر المنتج من البنجر الأوروبى.
و إضطرت كوبا ، نظرا لإعتمادها على منتج واحد و هو السكر و على سوق واحد ، هو الولايات المتحدة ، إلى إجراء تحولات إجتماعية و إقتصادية حذره ، حيث  وضع نظام الإستعباد و نهب الإستعمار الأسبانى لإقتصادها  الصعوبات امام تقدمها.
و فشل إجتماع المجلس الإعلامى الذى دعت الحكومة الإستعمارية لإنعقاده فى عام 1867 بهدف مراجعة السياسة الإستعمارية فى كوبا ، بمثابة ضربة قاضية للأمال الإصلاحية التى أحبطت مرات و مرات .
أعانت تلك الأحداث  على إرساء الإستقلالية المستترة  بين القطاعات المتقدمة للمجتمع الكوبى مما ساعد على التواصل مع حركة واسعة تخطط للإستقلال بمناطق   وسط و شرق البلاد.


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تاريخ كوبا : الفصل الثانى​الكفاح من أجل الإستقلال الوطنى​





أندلعت الحركة الثورية فى العاشر من أكتوبر 1868 عندما ثار المحامى /كارلوس مانويل دى سيسبيديس  Carlos Manuel de Cespedes من مدينة بايام  bayamesو هو أحد الثوار، و الذى أعلن الإستقلال من مزرعته Demajagua ، و أطلق حرية عبيده . و بعد ذلك بقليل نجح الإنقلاب العسكرى الذى قاده ثوريون من كاماجوى Camaguey و لاس بياسLas Villas فى التأكيد على عدم رحمة رد الفعل الأسبانى.






و بينما كان الأسبان يجتمعون فوق جثث الثوريين المتطوعين ، زرعوا الرعب فى قولب الأسر الكوبية ، و هو ما تحول فيما بعد الى عاملا مؤثرا على القرارات السياسية.  و زحف جييس الإحتلال  نحو مدينة Bayazo ، العاصمة  المتمردة ، مما أضطر الكوبيين لتركهت و لكن ليس قبل أن تحويلها إلى رماد، تعبيرا عن إرادتهم الثورية المتمردة.  و فى ظل هذه الظروف الشعبة نجحت الحركة الإستقلالية فى التوحد بالتصديق فى مدينة  Guaimaro على الدستور، و هو ما فتح الطريق أمام  إنشاء الجمهورية الكوبية بحد السيف  .
وحقق جيش التحرير الكوبى، بعد شهور من الإعداد العسكرى القاس  قدرة هجومية كبيرة ظهرت واضحة فى غزوهم للمنطقة الغنية لجوانتانامو  تحت قيادة الجنرال /ماكسيمو جوميث Maximo Gomez  و المعارك المدهشة التى خاضوها فى سهول مدينة كاماجواىCamaguey نتيجة لفروسية القائد/ ايجناسيو ارجامونتى Ignacio Argamonte ، و لكن  الزحف العسكرى الخلافات السياسية بين الثوار مما نتج عنه خلع القائد سيسبيديس Céspedes من منصبة كرئيس للجمهورية (1873) و إعاقة المساندة الهامة بالسلاح و العداد التى كان يرسلها لهم المهاجرين الكوبيين.  بالإضافة الى تأثير سلبى أخر هو السياسة العدائية لحكومة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للثوار الكوبيين و التى فضلت الإلتزام بساسيتها القديمة نحو كوبا معتمدة على أن مصير كوبا يتجه دوما نحو خضوعها للسيطرة الأمريكية.
و وصلت القوة العسكرية الكوبية الى أوج ذروتها بين عامى 1874 و 1875، أولا مع حملة القائد ماكسيمو جوميثMaximo Gomez  فى مدينة كاماجواى Camaguey  انتصاراته فى المعارك فىLa Sacra, Palo Seco     و معركة  Las Guasitas حيث هزم الجيش الكوبى القوات الأسبانية المكونة من أكثر من 4 ألاف شخــص و الغـــزو اللاحـــــق لمــدينة Las Villas ، من قوات الثوار Mambisas ، تحت قيادة القائد الدومينيكانى العبقرى ، و لكن بعد هذاالزحف الإستراتيجى و الهام ، نشب خللا فى القوات نتيجة للخلافات الداخلية و التى أعاقت وصول الإمدادات الحيوية للقوات الثورية الغازية، و تورطت تلك القوات دون تحقيق أهدافها فى الصوصل بالحرب الى الأراضى الغربية الغنية بالبلاد.






و تزامن إضعاف الجهود الإستقلالية مع إسترداد القوة العسكرية لأسبانيا ، بإعادة الملكية بها فى عام 1876 و هو ما وضع نهاية للإضطرابات العنيفة التى سادت الحياة على الجزيرة الكوبية بعد " الثورة المجيدة" 1868 ثم بعد ذلك إعلان الجمهورية.

   و تزامن إضطراب التنسيق بين القوات و إستنزاف الساحة الثورية، مماسهل أن يقبل قطاع كبير من الحركة الإستقلالية بإقتراحات الجنرال الأسبانى /Arsenio Martinez Campos "سلام  بلا إستقلال"، و وقع عليه فىZanjon  عام 1878، و هو ما لم يحظى بموافقة القوات الثورية Mambisas  و بخاصة الجنرال أنتونيو ماثيو Antonio Maceo، قائد القوات الشرقية و الذى برغم من أصله المتواضع إلا أنه تدرج حتى حصل على أعلى رتب جيش التحرير بفضل شجاعته و قدراته الحربية الهائلة. 
و بالرغم من أن الإشتباكات  الحربية الثورية لم تصمد طويلا فإن "إحتجاج Baragua" بقيادة ماثيو و قواته مجسدا القطاعات الشعبية للحركة الثورية ، أصبح الدليل الأكبر على أن الإرداة  الكوبية و مواظبتها للكفاح من أجل الحصول على الإستقلال لم تنتهى.
و فى عقد 1880 ، مرت كوبا لعملية تغيرات إقتصادية و إجتماعية كبيرة .  فالعبيد  منهكون نتيجة لثورة 1868 و التى أنهاها الأسبان عام 1886 ، و هو ما صاحبة تغيرات كبيرة فى منظومة إنتاج السكر الكوبى ، و بدءت رؤوس الأموال الأمريكية إستثماراتها بشكل مطرد بالجزيرة فى العديد من القطاعات الإقتصادية.
و بعديا عن التطلعات الإستقلالية ، عملت البرجوازية الكوبية على إنشاء هيئتين سياسيتين و هما : الحزب اليبرالى ، و الذى سيدعى فيما بعد ب Autonomista و الذى أتخذ الإتجاه القديم بإحراز إصلاحات بالنظام الإستعمارى الأسبانى بحيث  يصلوا الى شكل من أشكال الحكم الذاتى. و حزب  الوحدة الدستورية ، و هو صياغة رجعية لقطاعات مهتمة بالتكامل التم مع أسبانيا.    أما بفضل الإتجاه الإستقلالى ، معتمدا على قاعدة شعبية عريضة ، وبتشجيع من المهاجرين بشكل خاص  إندلعت أول الإنفجارات و المسامه ب" الحرب الصغرى"  عام 1879 ، و التى حملت الكوبيين من جديد الى ساحة القتال على الأراضى الشرقية و لكنها أخمدت بعد عدة شهور نتيجة لضعف التنظيم و التنسيق السياسى، و تلتها رسو دورى للقوات الثورية على الشواطئ الكوبية بالإضافة الى الإنقلابات  و التىغالبا ما كانت بقيادة قادة عسكريين ممن شاركوا فى حرب " العشرة سنوات" و لكن تمت مهاجمتهم و تحويطهم من جانب السلطات الأسبانية مما نجم عنه عدم وجود إتصالات كافية بين ساحات المعارك و حركة تعتمد على تأييد جماهيرى  واسع و موحد و هو الدور الذى لعبه فيما بعد خوسيه مارتى José Martí  بجداره .







 خوسيه مارتى(1853)،منغمسا منذ مراهقته بالفكرالإستقلالى، عان من السجن و النفى أثناء حرب العشر سنوات.
و أتاحت صلاته بالحركات الإستقلالية اللاحقة بوعى شديد، إدراك أن الثورة الكوبية يجب أن تعتمد على أسس براميجية و تنظيمية جديدة، و هى المهمة التى إنهمك فى تنفيذها بكامل مشاعره و جهوده.
و خوسيه مارتى ذو حس شعرى مرهف و مقدرة خطابية فذة، بالإضافة الى إمتلاكه فكر ذو عمق سياسى، أثراه خبرته أثناء إقامته فى اسبانيا و الولايات المتحدة و مختلف دول امريكا اللاتينية.
و تبلورت مهمته فى التوضيح و التوحيد و بخاصة فى بؤر تمركز المهاجرين  الكوبيين  فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، و أفكارة كانت ذات صدى كبير فى كوبا .  ففى عام 1982 شكل الحزب الثورى الكوبى و المعروف الهيئة الوحيدة التى جمعت كل الإستقلالين الكوبيين ، و كان على الحزب الحصول على الوسائل المادية و البشرية من أجل تشكيله و أيضا لتقليد القادة العسكريين للسلطة السياســـــــــية الضرورية لإطلاق العنان أمام"الحرب التى لا مفر منها" .
و أندلعت الحرب فى 24 فبراير 1895، ورسى على الشواطئ الكوبية خوسيه مارتى، بمصاحبة ماكسيمو جوميث  Máximo Gómez، قائد جيش التحرير و سقط مارتى قتيلا بعد الإشتباك فى Dos Rios بقليل ، و بالرغم من هذه الخسارة التى لا تعوض ، نضجت الثورة فى محافظة أورينتى Oriente حيث تولى ماثيو ، الذى وصل فى حملة قادمة من كوستا ريكا قاد القوات الثورية Mambisas  و أنتشرت القوات حتى وصلت الى Camaguey, و Las Villas و وضع ممثلى جيش  التحرير الذين أجتمعوا فى Jimaguayú  الدستور الذى حكم العديد من الجمهوريات بحد السيف، و أختار المؤتمر أحد النبلاء و هو سلفادور سيسنيروس باتنكورت  Salvador Cisneros Betancourt مواطن من كاماجواى  كرئيس ، و ماكسيمو جوميث قائداعاما  للجيش و أنتونيو ماثيو ، نائبا له.  و بعد ذلك بقليل رحل ماثيو الى Baragua على رأس كتيبة غازية ، موحدا مع قوات جموميثأ و انتظروا فى مدينة Las Villas و هى القوات التى كان عليها الزحف نحو الغرب . و بعد المعارك الظافرة التى انتصر بها جيش الثوار فىMal tiempo,  و Coliseo ، و Calimete  ، توغلت القوات نحو العاصمة هافانا، متسببة فى فزع السلطات الإستعمارية ، و بوصول قوات ماثيو الى Mantua ، و هى البلدة الواقعة فى أقصى غرب البلاد ، أنجز الزحف أهدافة  بنجاح و تركت الحرب أصدائها الهائلة فى كافة انحاء البلاد و التى شهد ركائز إقتصادها الرئيسية إنحدارا حادا، و لهذا لم تستطع إسبانيا أن تستخرج من كوبا الموارد الضرورية اللازمة لتمويل ما تحارب  به إستقلالها.
و لمواجهة الثورة التى انتشرت بجميع انحاء البلاد ، عينت اسبانياVariano Weyler  لقيادة البلاد و الذى وصل الى كوبا بمساندة إمدادات وفيرة ليشن حربا ضاريه ضد الثوار.
و بالرغم من الخسارة البشرية التى نجمت عن هذه المعركة ، فقد  أعيد تجميع الفلاحين بالمدن ولم يستطع Weyler إخماد الثورة ، فقد وصلت قوات جوميث الى هافانا و قوات ماثيو الى بينار دل ريو معرضة القوات الإستعمارية للخطر.





    و برغم صعوبة الظروف كانت القوات الثورية تتلقى ، و بشكل دورى ، الموارد الحربية التى يرسلها المهاجرين  عبر الحزب الثورى الكوبى ، و التى الى جانب السلاح المنزوع من العدو ، اتاحت للثوار إستمراريتهم الحربية.
فى ديسمبر 1896 وقع ماثيو قتيلا فى معركة  San Pedro ، و تم تعين Calixto Garcia كنائب عاب لقيادة جيش التحرير و هو عبقري أخر من قادة حرب السنوات العشر . و قرر جوميث من جانبه التركيز على أفضل القوات الأسبانية ، لتقع فريسة لحملة إستنزاف شرسة ، و تاركا للقائد جوميث الحرية و الذى قام بدوره بحملات هامة بمنطقة أورينتى Oriente و نجح فى السيطرة على معاقل محصنة فى مدينتى Tunas  و Guisa .   بينما فى الغرب كانت هناك وقائع أقل فى الأهمية. و فقد الإستعار الأسبانى حسن حظه .  
و لاقى النجاح الثورى فى كوبا إستحسان متزايد من جانب الشعب الأمريكى ، مما جعل كلا من مجلس الشيوخ و النواب أن يتخذا فى 19 أبريل قرارا مشتركا يتيح بدوره لحكومة الولايات المتحدة التدخل فى الصراع القائم بالجزيرة الكوبية. و وفقا للقرار " يجب أن تكون كوبا حره و مستقله"  و أن الولايات المتحدة ستخرج منها بمجرد وجود ضمانات على تقلد حكومة مستقرة حكم البلاد. و نتيجة للضغوط الأمريكية  تخلت أسبانيا جزئيا، و منحت الحكم الذاتى لكوبا و هو إجراء و إن كان متأخرا إلا أنه  لم يحقق الأمل المنشود من كل تلك الثورات.






و فى فبراير 1898 ، إنفجرت الباخرة الأمريكية العملاقة " ماينى"Maine  فى ميناء هافانا ، و هو السبب الذى تزرعت به الولايات المتحدة لتحريك الرأى العام و التدخل مباشرة فى    الحرب.
و برغم تأيدها رسميا الإستقلال الكوبى، دون الأعتراف بمؤسساتها، دخلت الولايات المتحدة الحرب مع أسبانيا و بمساندة القوات الثورية mambisas ، رست قواتها على شواطئ المنطقة الشرقية بكوبا. و  تقدمت المعرك  فى إتجاه سانتياجو دى كوبا Santiago de Cuba .
وتم محاصرة الأسطول الأسبانى فى ميناء مدينة سانتياجو دى كوبا ، و فى محاولة للخروج من هذا الحصار تعرض الأسطول الأسبانى للإبادة نظرا لتفوق القوات البحرية الأمريكية . و بعد الهجوم على الحصون الخارجية للمدينة بواسطة القوات الكوبية-الأمريكية ، قررت القيادة الأسبانية  الإذعان.  و بعد ذلك تم إبعاد القادة العسكريين الكوبيين تحت قيادة  Calixto Garcia   من حضور مراسم الإستسلام الأسبانى و يمنعون أيضا من دخول قواتهم الى المدينة.  و بعد ذلك بشهور ، وفقا لإتفاقية باريس، تنقل أسبانيا كوبا للولايات المتحدة دون الآخذ فى الإعتبار المؤسسات الممثلة للشعب الكوبى


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تاريخ كوبا الفصل الثالث​إحتلال الولايات المتحدة العسكرى لكوبا 1899-1902
بتوقيع إتفاقية باريس ، يتم تحديد مصير  المستعمرة الأسبانية السابقة ، و تتخلى عن كونها مستعمرة ، و لكنها فى نفس الوقت ، لم تنجح فى إنشاء الجمهورية ، و تبدأ فترة إنتقالية من خلال وجود أمريكى مباشر فى إدارة مصير الجزيرة الكوبية
بدءت الولايات المتحدة منذ الأول من يناير 1899، رسميا وضع يدها على كوبا ، و تحقق بذلك حلمها القديم ، و رسموا تحديدا لمستقبل كوبا و أعتبرت حكومة واشنطن أنه من الملائم إختفاء المؤسسات الممثلة لحركة التحرير الكوبية.
و ساهم فى تحقيق هذا الهدف الضعف و التناقضات بين الكوبيين ، و بخاصة الخلافات التى نشبت بين Maximo Gomez ، القائد العام لجيش التحرير وبين  مجلس النواب ، و هو الجهة السياسية العليا للثورة. و ترجع تلك الخلافات بشكل أساسى الى الإجراءات التى اتخذت لتسريح جيش التحريرز
و كنتيجة لتلك الخلافات ، و بالإضافة الى حل الحزب الثورى الكوبى ، بقرار من رئيسه Tomas Estrada ، تفككت قوات الإستقلال و تركت دون قائد. 
و اصبح الإحتلال العسكرى ، بعدما أخذ شكلا شرعيا، بعد معاهدة باريس فى 10 أكتوبر 1898 ، الإطار الذى من خلاله تطبق الولايات المتحدة سياستها نحو كوبا. و من جانب أخر، كانت الولايات المتحدة تشهد توترات قوية داخلية و خارجية بالإضافة الى ضغوط و مفاوضات داخلية حول إتخاذ القرارت الحكومية.      و نجد من بين العوامل التى ساعدت على عدم الإستقرار فى كوبا ، أن إدارة مشاكل البلاد كانت فى يد قطاعات ، مهتمة ، بشكل أو بآخر، فى مصالح فردية.
و بالرغم من جهود المجموعات السلمية بالولايات المتحدة ، فإن الإتجاة الإنضمامى ، بكافة بدائلة، فتح مجالا ، إزدادا قوة، لدى المسؤولين ، و لكن بالرغم من هذا ، فإنه يجب علينا أن نبرز أنه فى كافة تلك البدائل، سيطر  مفهوم إبراز لما يسمى "صبيانية" الكوبيين ، أى بمعنى أخر فإن الطفل عن بدء خطواته لا يستغنى عن ساعد أبيه القوي لكى يسنده و يحمية من السقوط المحتمل.
و أحد تلك المبادرات كان فى الشهور الأخيرة لحكم John Brooke ، و هو أول حاكم عسكرى لكوبا ، و تتمثل فى نقل السيادة الكوبية الى حكومة مدنية ، و التى ستنتقل بمقتضاها و من أول مره الى أراضى تابعة للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .و أكتسبت  هذه الفكرة قوة بين الدوائر التوسعية و  وكلائها الأساسيين.




المعارضة التاريخية لهذه الأطروحه ، و بخاصة رفض الشعب الكوبى لها،ساعد على أن يضع الحاكم الجديد السيد/ Leonard Wood  فكرة " أمركة" الجزيرة الكوبية ، عبر إحتلال طويل المدى.
و لاقت هذه الفكرة عائقين هامين ، الأول  : مشروع إصلاحى متسع  و يتضمن فحواه تغيير المجتمع الكوبى ( المدارس، النظام الصحى، النظام القضائى، النظام الحكومى، البلديات، إلخ... ) و العائق الثانى هو تشجيع الهجرة و بخاصة لمن هم ذو أصول أنجلوساكسونيه، بهدف تحقيق إستعمار تدريجى ، يتيح توغل طابع المجتمع  الأمريكى  بالبلاد.
و بلا شك ، فإن أى من تلك المشاريع كان يهدف الى تحسين الهياكل المتهالكة للمستعمرة الأسبانية السابقة " كوبا"  عبر مراحل إنتقالية نحو الإستقلال ، و إنما كان الإهتمام منصبا على إتاحة الظروف لتشجيع " سوق الأرض" و الذى بمقتضاه يتم تيسيير نقل الملكيات الى أيدى السياسيين و الأعيان  الأمريكان  .  وفى تلك الأثناء ، فإن ندرة رؤوس الأموال و مصادر القروض لأصحاب الأراضى من الكوبيين ، جعلهم فى وضع ضعف بحيث لم يستطيعوا إدارة مشاريعهم و بخاصة المرتبطة بقطب هام و هو السكر الذى تضرر كثيرا من جراء الحروب.
و مع ذلك إزدادت الحاجة يوما بعد يوم  لإجراء تغيير سياسى،  فمنذ عام 1899 ، بدءت مناقشة إمكانية إعداد الساحة للضم ، ليس عبر الإحتلال العسكرى المباشر الممتد ، و إنما عبر إنشاء جمهورية ، تحت شروط محددة ، و عدم قدرة الكوبيين لحكم أنفسهم ، أسرعت من طلبهم الإنضمام الى الجارة القوية  .
و أول حجر فى تأسيس المبنى كان إملاء الأوامر من خلال الدعوة الى إنعقاد جمعية تأسيسية كوبيه ، وفقا للقانون العسكرى رقم 301 بتاريخ 25 يوليو 1900.   و وفقا لما هو معروض فعلى الجمعية كتابة الدستور و تبنيه و كجزؤء من الإتفاق ، الجانب المتعلق بالعلاقات بين كلا الحكومتين الأمريكية و الكوبية .     فى خضم عمل اللجنة الكوبية المخولة بإعطاء تقرير حول العلاقات المستقبلية بين كوبا و الولايات المتحدة ، أقر الكونجرس الأمريكى قانون " تعديل بلات" و الذى بمقتضاه تُمنَح  حكومة الولايات المتحدة الحق فى التدخل فى الشؤون الداخلية بكوبا كلما إقتضت الضرورة ذلك.
و بالرغم من معارضة إعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية ، فإن الضغط الأمريكى ، الذى وضع الكوبيين أمام الإختيار بين الحصول على الجمهورية و معها قانون بلات الذى يحد من إستقلال البلاد أو إستمرار الإحتلال الأمريكى .  و بالتالى نجحت الولايات المتحدة فى أن يبقى القانون الى الأبد بعدما صدق عليه الكوبيين فى 12 يونيو 1901 .




" كاريكاتير من تلك الفترة ، يعبر عن شروط التبعية و الفساد الذى تم فرضه التدخل الأمريكى على الشعب  الكوبى "  
​​


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تاريخ كوبا : الفصل الرابع​أزمة النظام الإستعمارى الجديد 




حكومة واشنطن قلقة من الإضطرابات السياسية المتكررة فى مستعمرتها الجديدة ، وضعت سياسة وصايه حقيقية-تحت مسمى-  الدبلوماسية الوقائية-و التى بلغت ذروتــــها بتعيين اللواء Enoch Crowder للقيام بمهام وال فعلى لمراقبة و الإشراف على حكومة Alfredo Zayas (1921-1925) و الذى أصبحت إدارته مسرحا لحركات سياسية هامة.
الرفض المعمم بالبلاد نتيجة التدخل الأمريكى و الفساد الحكومة أفسحوا المجال أمام تيارات متعددة للتعبير عن عودة القوميين و الديمقراطيين.




 د/ Alfredo Zayas y Alonso (1861-1934) 
رابع رئيس كوبى ، تميزت حكومة بالتدخل الصريح لحكومة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بالإضافة الى العديد من الفضائح العامة، نتيجة لإتخاذ إجراءات حكومية و مالية أضرت بالخزانة العامة للدولة، من أجل تحقيق مصالح فردية لأجانب و محليين.
و أظهرت الحركة الطلابية سلوكا راديكاليا ممثلا فى تحقيق إصلاح جامعى ، و سرعان ما تجاوزت الإطار الذى بدأت به لتتولى مشاريع ثورية صريحة تحت قيادة Julio Antonio Mella .
الحركة العمالية التى ترجع أصولها الى العقود الأخيره من القرن التاسع عشر تلتها سلسلة متصاعدة من الإضرابات ، من أهمها إضراب طلبة الصناعة عام 1902 و إضراب العملة عام 1907 ، و التى فيما بعد شكلت موجه كبيرة نظرا  للتضخم الذى عم البلاد بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى.




Julio Antonio Mella Mac Pórtland(1903-1929)
هو أحد الشخصيات البارزة فى الحركة الثورية بالمستعمرة الكوبية، و مؤسس إتحاد الطلاب الجامعيين، بالجامعة الشعبية خوسيه مارتى و الإتحاد المعادى للإيبمبريالية و الحزب الشيوعى الكوبى. تم إغتياله فى المكسيك فى العاشر من يناير 1929، على يد عملاء للرئيس الكوبى  Gerardo Machado .
و تأثر التقدم الأيديولجى و التنظيمى للعمال ، كثيرا بأصداء ثورة أكتوبر  فى روسيا و تبلور فى تأسيس مركزا عماليا قوميا فى عام 1925.
وكان للإضطرابات السياسية و الإجتماعية أسبابها القوية. فلقد نما الإقتصاد الكوبى بسرعة أثناء العقدين الأولين من القرن العشرين، نتيجة للتجادل التجارى مع الولايات المتحدة و الفرص الإقتصادية الجيدة الناجمة عن الحرب العالمية الأخيرة.  و مع ذلك فإن الإنتعاش  كان من جانب واحد فقط ، معتمدا بشكل أساسى على السكر و العلاقات التجارية مع الولايات المتحدة. و من جهة أخرى فإن رؤوس الأموال الإمريكية و التى تدفقت  على الجزيرة الكوبية بشكل متزايد كانت المستفيد الأول من هذه الزيادة، حيث كانت تسيطر على 70% من أنتاج السكر ، بالإضافة الى سيطرتها على البنية التحتية و الصفقات الجانبية.
و كشاهد على الرفاهية الإقتصادية لتلك الفترة،نجدالقصور الفاخرة بمنطقة فيدادو Vedado، بالإضافة الى التوزيع غير العادل لثروات البلاد، فهى تكشف عن مدى الهشاشة و عدم عدالة   الوضع الإقتصادى، و قد بدا هذا واضحا فى عام 1920 عندما تسبب الإنخفاض المفاجئ لأسعار السكر فى إفلاس البنوك و فشل  المؤسسات المالية الكوبية . 
و بعد ذلك بقليل، عندما وصل إنتاج السكر الكوبى إلى 5 مليون طن، كان من البديهى أن يحدث تشبع بالأسواق، و كان ذلك مؤشرا واضحا على أن الإقتصاد الكوبى لا يستطيع الإستمرار فى النمو معتمدا على قاعدة مقتصرة على السكر. كان الخيار بين الركود أو التعددية الإنتاجية ، لكن تلك التعددية لم تكن ممكنه ، فلم يسمح لها الإحتكار الإقطاعى للآراضى الكوبية و التبعية التجارية نحو الولايات المتحدة. 
و  يمثل صعود Gerado Machado للحكم فى عام 1925 الخيار بحكم الأقلية لمواجهة الأزمة  الشعبيةالمستترة و حاول النظام الجديد أن يوفق برنامجة الإقتصادى مع مصالح القطاعات  البرجوازية المختلفة و رأس المال الأمريكى مقدما ضمانات بالإستقرار للطبقات الوسطى و وظائف جديدة للطبقات الشعبية ، كل هذا ممتزجا بقمع إنتقائى شرس ضد خصومة السياسين و حركات المعارضة.




اللواء Gerardo Machado Morales (1925-1933)
تحت هاله من الكفاءة الإدارية ، عملت حكومته على حظرنشاط الأحزاب التقليدية، مؤكدة على إزدهار الميزانية الحكومية عبر صيغة التعاونيات. و قرر  ماتشادو بعد حصوله على الموافقة التى يريدها إعادة صياغة الدستور لكى يخلد فى السلطة مدى الحياة.
و مع ذلك فإن النجاحات الجزئية التى تم تحقيقها أثناء السنوات الأولى لحكم ماتشادو، لم تستطع القضاء على معارضة السياسين المبعدين، و لا القضاء على الحركات الشعبية .
و المعارضة امام تعرضها للإضطهاد من جانب النظام ، و نتيجة للإنهيار السريع للوضع الإقتصادى تحت تأثير الأزمة العالمية لعام 1929، قامت بإشتباكات متزايدة ، و أطلقت العنان ،بدعم كبير من  الطلاب و العمال ، لسلسة لا تنتهى من الإضرابات و المحاولات الثورية و الهجمات و أعمال التخريب.
وكان رد الديكتاتور ماتشادو  عنيفا جدا ، و وصل الى مرحلة غير محتملة من عدم الرحمة .  و فى عام 1933 أصبح النظام المهتز لمتشادو مهيئا لمواجهة ثورة محتملة.
من جانب أخر ، عينت حكومة/ Franklin D.Roosevelt بالولايات المتحدة، المنزعجة من الوضع فى كوبا ، سفيرا لها فى هافانا و هو  السيد / B. Summer Welles  و كانت  مهمته الرئيسية إيجاد مخرج للأزمة فى إطار الأليات التقليدية للسيطرة الإستعمارية ، لكن تغلبت مجريات الأمور بالبلاد على وساطة Welles ، وفى 12 أغسطس هرب ماتشادو من البلاد ، بعد سقوطة من خلال إضراب عام.




​Ruben Martinez Villena  (1899-1934)​هو مثقف ثورى ، إنغمس فى قضية الطبقة العمالية، و أصبح مؤسسا لمنظمة الوحدة العمالية ،و ملهما لحركة  الإضرابات التى عمت البلاد و حتى سقوط ماتشادو، و يعد روبن مفكرا و شخصية محورية بالحزب الشيوعى الكوبى منذ عام 1925 و توفى متأثرا بمرض السل فى يناير 1934.
و إستمرت الحكومة المؤقتة التى أنشأتها القطاعات اليمينية المعارضة تحت رعاية السفير الأمريكى،  شهرا واحدا بالكاد، و تمردت الطبقات و جنود  الجيش بالإضافة الى إتحاد الطلاب الجامعيين و مجموعات ثورية أخرى حملت الى السلطة حكومة ثورية بقيادة Ramon Grau San Martin
و وافقت هذه الحكومة و بمبادرة من Antonio Guiteras على وضع العديد من الإجراءات العملية من أجل المصلحة الشعبية، لكن نتيجة لعداء الولايات المتحدة و المعارضة و ضحية للخلافات الداخلية ، مكثت هذه الحكومة فى السلطة لعدة أشهر فقط، و كان عاملا أساسيا لسقوطها السيد/ Fulgencio Batista و الذى  بين ليلة و ضحاها من رقيب الى عقيدا  و قائدا للجيش، و الذى مارس تأثيرا سلبيا على العملية السياسية بالبلاد




 (1906-1935) Antonio Guiteras Holmes
أحد قادة الكفاح الثورى المعادى للإيمبريالية ، أثناء حقبة الثلاثينات، وتم اغتياله على يد ديكتاتوريةثلاثية مكونة من Mendieta-Caffery-Batistaيوم 28مايو فى مدينة El Morillo  بمحافظة ماتانساس ، عندما كان يستعد للخروج من البلاد للإعداد لحملة ضد تلك الحكومة.
أظهرت أحزاب الأقلية و التى أستطاعت إستعادة قوتها ،بالرغم من التأييد غير المحدود من جانب الولايات المتحدة و إبطالها لقانون "تعديل بلات" ، و الإجراءات المتخذه من أجل إستقرار  الإقتصاد ، و بخاصة نظام حصص السكر ، و اتفاقيات جديدة للتبادل التجارى ، عدم كفائة  الممارسات الحكومية.
و لهذا السبب،فإن مصائر الدولة كانت محكومة بالفعل بيد/ باتستا و جنوده ، و بهذه الطريقة كشفت الوصاية عن  عدم قدرتها على تقديم حلول جذرية للوضع الكوبى.  مما أسفر عن إجرائ صفقات مع القوات الثورية و الديمقراطية –الضعيفة بسبب الإنقسامات الداخلية- و هو ما إنعكس عى صياغة دستور عام 1940، و بهذا الدستور الجديد و الذى حصل تأييد  شعبي كبير فتح مرحلة جديدة  من الشرعية الدستورية.




و كانت أول حكومة فى تلك المرحلة بقيادة Flugencio Batista و كانت تحظى بتحالف القوى و الذى شارك به الشيوعيون . هذا التحالف ، و بالرغم من تحقيق إنجازات هامة للحركة العمالية ، لم تكن تشمل قطاعات شعبية أخرى، و تحولت الى عامل تاريخى للخلافات بين القوى الثورية.
و شهد الإقتصاد إثناء فترة حكم باتستا  تحسنا ملحوظا بنشوب الحرب العالمية الثانية و  أستفاد منه بشكل خاص الحاكم التالى السيد/ Grau San Martin  الذى تم اختياره نتيجة للتأييد الشعبى الواسع الذى كسبة نتيجة الإجراءات التأميمية الديمقراطية التى أتخذت أثناء الحكومة السابقة.




 (1948-1952) لم يكن كلا من Carlos Prio Socarras  و Grau – و كلاهما من قادة الحزب الثوري الكوبى المقدرة  على إستغلال الظروف الإقتصادية المواتية للحكام السابقين.
و أثرت الإجراءات الإصلاحية القليلة و الحذره بالكاد على هياكل الملكية الزراعية و التبعية التجارية اللذان حاصروا البلاد، بل على العكس ، تزرعوا بالرخاء الإقتصادى الذى شهده إستعادة السكر لقوته السوقية، ليصل نهب الأموال العامة الى ذروة لم يسبق لها مثيل، و إستفحل الفساد الإدارى برعاية العديد من عصابات المافيا التى إستخدمها أعضاء الحزب الثورى الكوبى لطرد الشيوعين من إدارة النقابات . وفى ظل مناخ  ملائم للحرب الباردة و فساد الوضع الخانق السائد بالبلاد، إتخذ الأرثوذكوس طريقهم  عبر الحركة السياسية المدنية ، و قام قائدهم /ادواردو شيباس Eduardo Chibas  بالإنتحار عام 1951 فى وسط نقاش حاد مع وكلاء حكوميين.
و بالرغم من أن التكهنات كانت تشير الى فوز الأثوذوكس فى إنتخابات عام 1952، خابت الأمال بعد إنتصار الإنقلاب العسكرى الذى قام به باتستا .
و دفعت عدم الثقة فى خبرة أعضاء الحزب الثورى بالصيغ الإصلاحية و بالمؤسسات الجمهورية ، بالإضافة الى استعداد  الولايات المتحدة و بعض القطاعات البرجوازية الكوبية الإيجابى نحو حكومة ذات (قبضة حديدية) بدعم تطلعات فلوغنسيوا باتستاFlugencio Batista الذى قاد إنقلابا عسكريا ، و إستولى به على الحكم فى مارس 1952


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تاريخ كوبا : الفصل الخامس​الحركة الثورية : 1953 -1958
تعارضت حالة الجمود و العجز للوطنين السياسيين البرجوازيين لمواجهة النظام العسكرى – و الذى ضموا اليه بعض هؤلاء الوطنين مع كفاح القطاعات الشعبية ، و بخاصة جيل الشباب الذى إنضم حديثا للحياة السياسية.
و من بين صفوفة ظهرت حركة من نوع جديد بقيادة فيديل كاستر  (Biram1926 ) و هو محامى شاب بدأت نشاطاته السياسية الولى فى الجامعة و داخل صفوف الأرثوزكس و كرس فيديل كاسترو نفسه  للإعداد بثيات و صمت للمعركة.




" تعد المونكادا بمثابة المحرك الصعير الذى أعطى إنطلاقة البدء للمحرك الكبير."
و إنطلقت تلك الأحداث يوم 26 يوليو 1953 ، بهجومين متزامنين : الأول على معسكر مونكادا ، بمدينة سانتياجو دى كوبا و الثانى على معسكر كارلوس مانيول دى سيسبيديس، فى بايامو و المعروفين بأنهم فجرا ثورة شعبية شاسعة.
و بفشل الهجوم تم إغتيال عشرات الأشخاص الذين تم إعتقالهم أثناء تلك العملية،  أما الأحياء منهم فتمت محاكمتهم و إدانتهم بأحكام عديدة بالسجن ، و فى المحاكمة ألقى الشاب و القائد الثورى مرافعة دفاع معروفة بأسم " سيبرئنى التاريخ" و التى أرسى بها حق الشعب الكوبى فى ا لتمر د على الظلم و شرح بها أسباب و طرق و أهداف  الكفاح الذى بدأه و أصبحت المرافعة فيما بعد هى نفسها برنامج عمل الثورة.
فى تلك الأثناء، كان الديكتاتور يواجهة موقفا حرجا نشأ نتيجة لإنخاض أسعار السكر ، و مع الصيغة الثابتة بخفض الإنتاج ، و المقاومة الكبيرة بالبلاد بدأت الحكومة  تعبئة إجبارية للموارد المالية و التى انتهت فى خائن وكلاء النظام الحاكم ، و بالرغم من التشجيع على زراعة منتجات جديدة فى العقدين التاليين.
إلا أن الإقتصاد الكوبى، معتمدا على زراعة السكر ، لم يحقق نموا ملحوظا، و الدليل الواضح هو الأعداد الكبيرة من العاطلين و الذين وصل عددهم ، فى منتصف الخمسينات الى ثلث القوى العاملة بالبلاد.
و فى محاولة من الديكتاتور باتستا فى إعطاء صيغة  شرعية لوضعة بالبلاد ، من خلال إنتخابات مزيفه فى عام 1954 ، و التى خدمت فقط فى تهدئة السخط و الحنق اللذان سادا البلاد.  و خدمت الظروف الحركة الشعبية و التى أستخدمته فى هام 1955 للظهور للساحة السياسية و لكى تحصل على العفو عن السجناء السياسيين ، و من بينهم الذين هاجموا على معسكر مونكادا.
و نشبت بالبلاد إضرابات عمالية ضخمة و بخاصة بين العاملين فى مجال السكر ، و فى ذلك العام تم تأسيس  الحركة الثورية  26 يوليو  و تحت قيادة فيديل كاسترو و رفاقة ، و بعد ذلك التاريخ بعام واحد ، تم إنشا التنظيم الثورى و الذى جذب عناصر حربية من طلاب الجامعات.
و شكلت سياسة الترقيات  الخاطئة و محاباة الأقارب و التملق و الزيف و نقص الإعداد الفنى و المهنى لبعض كبارالقادة و الضباط بالجيش  عنصرا هاما  لكى تتخذ مجموعة من الضباط ذو الإعداد الأكاديميى قراراهم بالتآمر من اجل الوصول الى تحسين أداء المؤسسة العسكرية ( الجيش) . و  أطلق هؤلاء الضباط على أنفسهم أسم " الأنقياء" (Puros) .     و تركز عملهم فى معسكر كولومبيا و حصن La Cabana، و بالمدارس العسكرية و من بين هؤلاء القادة يبرز : Jose Ramon Fernandez Jose Orihuela، Enrique Boranet ، Ramon Borquin، Manuel Varela Castro،  و أخرون و ادت وشاية عنهم لإعتقالهم جميعا و إحباط محاولة لإثارة الفتنة بالبلاد. 
حدث أخر أقلق نظام الديكاتور باتيستا، و هو الهجوم على معسكر Domingo Goicuria   فى يوم 29 أبريل 1956 ،عندما شن ما يقرب من 50 رجلا فى حوالى الساعه الثانية عشر هجوما على المعسكر و حاولوا احتلاله.  و كان غالبية هؤلاء المحاربين  من العسكريين من منظمة Autentica و تحت قيادة Reinold Garcia و نتيجة هذا الهجوم كان فشلا ذريعا مدويا لأنهم كانوا فى إنتظارهم  و كانت النتيجة موت 17 رجلا و لا إصابات ، و لم يمت أى من رجال الجيش، و هذا المعسكر كان مقر  الفرقة الرابعة عشر للحرس بمدينة ماتانساس.
و هو ما يعد عنصرا هاما لتقييم أجهزة المخابرات و القمع، و  التى عملت بقوة أكبر و بخاصة من أجل إحلال المجموعات المتأمرة المنتمية الى منظمة Autentica الأصليين و يحييدهم و عدم التقليل من خطورتهم.
و بعد إكتشاف مدى صعوبة الكفاح الشرعى ضد الديكتاتور باتستا، قرر فيديل كاسترو السفر الى المكسيك بهدف تنظيم حملة تحرير و شب حرب ثورية .
و من جانب أخر ، جربت الأحزاب البرجوازية المعارضة بدء مناورة جديدة للتصالح مع باتستا للبحث عن مخرج " سياسي" للوضع بالبلاد.  و أنتهى فشلهم بإغراقهم فى  فقدان ثقة الشعب بهم .
فى يوم 2 ديسمبر 1956 ، هبط فيديل  كاستر على متن اليخت جرانما فى مدينة Coloradas  بمحافظة أورينتى Oriente 




رسو المشاركون بالحملة من على اليخت جرانما ، أعطى إشارة البدء لحرب الحصابات فى منطقة الجبال فى الثانى من ديسمبر 1956.
و قبل ذلك التاريخ بقليل ، قام المحاربين السريين بحركة 26 يوليو تحت قيادة Frank Pais، بالإضراب لتأييد رسو اليخت.
و بعد الكارثة التى حدثت فى Alegria de Pio و التى شتت المشاركين بالحملة ، نجح فيديل كاسترو و مجموعة من رفاقة بإكتساب تأييد المنطقة الجبلية ب Sierra Maestra  بهدف تشكيل النواة  الرئيسية للجيش الثورى ، و الذى نتج عنه، و بعد مرور شهر الإستيلاء على المعسكر الصغير المسمى La Plata و هو ما ساهم فى تكذيب الرواية الملفقة بأن باتيستا أقترب من القضاء على المشاركين بالحملة .
فى عام 1957 ، و كان جيش التحرير يقوم ببعض المعارك فى الجبال، من أهمها نجد معركة El Uvero  ، أما فى المدن فقد كان هناك صراعا سريا قويا ،  ففى يوم 13 مارس من نفس العام ، قامت فصيلة من التنظيم الثورى بالهجوم على القصر الرئاسى بهافانا بهدف القضاء على الديكتاتور ، و لكنها باءت بالفشل، و فى هذا الهجوم وقع Jose Antonio Echeverria ، رئيس اتحاد الطلبة الجامعيين صريعا و كرد فقعل للديكتاتور أمام تلك الهجمات و الأفعال التخريبية ، قام بتشديد التعذيب للمعتقلين و بعاصفة من الأعمال الإجرامية .    
 و فى شهر يوليو ، تسبب مقتل Frank Pais قى حدوث إضراب تلقائى ، أدى الى إحداث شلل بجانب كبير من البلاد. و بعد ذلك بقليل ، فى شهر سبتمبر أظهر انقلابا عسكريا  بالقاعدة البحرية بمدينة Cienfuegos مدى عمق الإنشقاقات داخل القوات المسلحة .  و فى نهاية العام فشل الهجوم الذى شنه جيش باتستا على جبال سييرا مايسترا ، حيث عززت القوات  الثورية بلوائين .
و فى بدايات عام 1958 ، قررت الحركة الثورية الإسراع من إسقاط الديكتاتور عبر إضراب عام ذو طابع ثورى.
و فى جبال سييرا مايسترا،أنشأ فيديل كاستروا لوائين أخرين تحت قيادة القائدين Raul Castro  و Juan Almeida على التوالى. و كان عليهما فتح واجهتين حربيتين فى منطقتين جبليتين بمدينة أورينتى.
و إنتهى الإضراب الذى تمت الدعوة له يوم 9 ابريل  بخسائر فادحة للقوات الثورية، و إعتقد باتستا أنه قد حانت اللحظة للقضاء على التمرد ،  و  فى الصيف شن هجوما من 10 أفراد الى جبال سييرا مايسترا.




و ضعت إستراتيجية الجيش الثورى نهاية للديكتاتور باتستا.
و هزمت القوات الثورية فى معارك شارسة فى كل من : Santo Domingo ، El Jigue ، Vegas de Jibacoa ، و معارك أخرى ، كتائب الديكتاتور باتستا التى توغلت فى Sierra Maestra و أجبرتها على الإنسحاب.
و دارت الدائرة ، و أسرعت أحزاب المعارضة البرجوازية و  التى حاولت أصباغ الثورة الشعبية بصبغة رسأمالية فى الإعتراف بالقيادة الحتمية لفيديل كايترو.
و رحلت الكتائب الثورية نحو أماكن مختلفة بالأراضى الكوبية ، من بينهالواء القائد  Ernesto Che Guevara ، و القائد Camilo Cienfuegos الذين تقدما نحو محافظة Las Villas ، و فى تلك المناطق كانت توجد مجموعات ثورية محاربة تابعة للحزب الإشتراكى الشعبى ( الشيوعى) .  و فى 20 نوفمبر قاد القائد الأعلى للقوات الثورية فيديل كاسترو شخصيا معركة Guisa  و التى سجلت بدء الهجوم الثورى الحاسم.




الجيش الثورى و الشعب : الوحدة و العمل
فى خطوات متناسقة بدء اللواء الثانى و الثالث و هما الجبهة الشرقية بالإستيلاء على  القرى من أجل إحكم الحصار حول مدينة سانتياجو دى كوبا Santiago de Cuba و أنتقل جيفارا فى مدينة لا بيياس من قرية الى قرية على امتداد الطريق المركزى و هجم على مدينة سانتا كلارا Santa Clara عاصمة المحافظة، و من جانب أخر خضع، و بعد عناء كبير معسكر مدينة Juaguayaj   كاميلو سيين فويجوس Camilo Cien Fuegos .
و فى الأول من يناير 1959 ، رحل باتستا عن البلاد ، و فى مناورة أخيرة ، و بمباركة من سفارة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، حاول اللواء Eulogio Cantilla إنشاء مجلس مدنى-عسكرى .
و هدد فيديل كاسترو حامية مدينة Santiago de Cuba بإخضاعها و ساد الإضراب العام كافة أنحائ البلاد تأكيدا على تأييد الشعب لإنتصار الثورة.


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تاريخ كوبا : الفصل السادس​</SPAN>أوائل المرحلة الثورية 1959
 بمجرد تولى الحكومة الثورية السلطة ، بدأت مرحلة من إحلال النظام السياسي الإستعمارى ، و أحلت الأجهزة القمعية و ضمنت للمواطنين و لأول مرة منذ سنوات طويلة، ممارسة حقوقهم كاملة . و تم إصلاح الإدارة العامة بالبلاد و مصادرة الخيرات المسلوبة ، و بهذه الطريقة تم القضاء على الممارسات المخزية للحياة الجمهورية  ، ثم بعد ذلك محاكمة و معاقبة المجرمين الذين  شاركوا فى الحرب  التى شنها الديكتاتور /باتستا . و حلت الإدارة الفاسدة للحركة العمالية و كذلك الأحزاب السياسية التى ساندت الديكتاتورية.
و أصبح تعيين القائد العام /فيديل كاسترو، كرئيسا للوزراء ، فى شهر فبراير 1959 ، بداية للإسراع فى العديد من الإجراءات من أجل المصلحة الشعبية، حيث تمت الموافقة على التخفيض العام للإيجارات ، و الشواطئ التى كانت ملكية خاصة قبل الثورة تم فتحها أمام الجمهور  للتمتع بها ، و حلت كذلك الشركات التى كانت تحتكر الخدمات العامة.






و تم تحقيق إنجاز هام فى هذه العملية و هو إصدار قانون الإصلاح الزراعى و الذى تمت الموافقة عليه فى ال17 من شهر مايو لنفس العام ،و  الذى بمقتضاه تم إلغاء الإقطاع ، بتأميم كافة الملكيات التى كانت تعادل 420 هكتارا من الأراضى الزراعية و سلمت الأراضى الى عشرات الألاف من الفلاحين و المستأجرين و النتفعين من الأراضى.
و تسبب هذا التأميم الذى قضى على الدعم الرئيسى للسيطرة الإستعمارية ، فى الرد الغاضب من جانب المتضررين. و لم تخفى حكومة الولايات المتحدة  تضايقها من إنتصار الثورة ، و شجعت حملة صحفية معادية للثورة، و إتخذت سياسة عدائية منتظمة ضد كوبا ، بقيامها بتشجيع و تأييد الحركات امعادية للثورة بهدف زعزعة الوضع بالبلاد.
و تسببت  العراقيل التى وضعها رئيس البلاد فى ذلك الوقت السيد/ Manuel Urrutia ، فى أن يتنازل فييل كاسترو عن منصبة فى شهر يوليو من نفس العام ، و هو المنصب الذى عاد اليه بعد مظاهرات عارمة ، مساندة له و التى قررت تنازل الرئيس أوروتيا عن الرئاسة و توليها للسيد/ Osvaldo Dorticós .
و فى  أكتوبر من نفس العام ، أحبطت فتنة عسكرية قادها فى مدينة كاماجواىCamaguey، رئيس الميدان ، القائد /Hubert Matos ، بالتواطؤ الصريح مع الإقطاعيين و العناصر المعادية للثورة بالمدينة، و فى تلك الأثناء، بدأت الأفعال التخريبية و الأرهابية المتزايدة فى حصد أرواح الأبرياء.
و لمواجهة هذه الموجة المعادية، بدأ إنشاء المليشيات الثورية الوطنية، و لجان الدفاع عن الثورة ، و هى منظمات تم إنشائها ، الى جانب اتحاد المرأه الكوبية ، و جمعية الشباب الثائرين و هيئات أخرى ، سهلت مشاركة  أكثر اتساعا و فعالية لأفراد الشعب فى الدفاع عن الثورة . 
و تجسدت العداوة الأمريكية المستمرة  فى قيامها بإجراءات متتالية تهدف الى زعزعة إقتصاد البلاد وعزلها عن المجتمع الدولى، و هو ما ردت عليه الثورة بسياسة خارجية ديناميكية و سعت بها علاقاتها و  وقعت إتفاقيات مع الكثير من البلدان ، بما فى ذلك الدول الإشتراكية.
 و فى إختبار  لقرارها الحاسم بقطع إعتمادها التجارى التقليدى، فى عام 1960 ، وبعد معرفة زيادة أسعار السكر الكوبى نتيجة لقرارات حكومة واشنطن ، قرر فيديل كاستر تأميم كافة الملكيات الأمريكية بالبلاد.  و بعد هذا القرار بشهور قليله ، اتخذ قرارا بتأميم شركات الطبقة البرجوازية الكوبية المنحازة بشكل تام للولايات المتحدة و القطاعات الحربية ، و إتحدت تلك الجماعات للقيام بمناورات تهدف لإضعاف رأس مال البلاد و تخريب إقتصادها.
لكن الإعتداءات الأمريكية لم تقف عند هذا الحد ، فقد  تشجعت على إنشاء المنظمات و العصابات المعادية للثورة و التى يشكلها اللصوص بكافة أنحاء البلاد. وزودتهم بالسلاح و مواد أخرى، و قد بدأت ، إدارة إيزنهاور، التى قطعت علاقاتها مع كوبا فى يناير 1961، إعداد فرقة عسكرية من المرتزقة بهدف غزو كوبا.
و بدء الغزو فى 17 أبريل فى منطقة  Playa de Cochinos ، المعروفة بأسم "خليج الخنازير"، و بعد قذف مفاجئ للقواعد الجوية الكوبية، و فى الجنازة التى أقيمت على أرواح ضحايا هذا الغزو، أعلن /فيديل كاسترو، الطابع الإشتراكى للثورة، و هو ما كان متوقعا بعد الأجراءات التى إتخذتها الثورة أواخر عام 1960.






 و كانت72 ساعة فقط كافية لكى يسحق الشعب الكوبى الفرقة العسكرية لقوات الميليشيات التى مضت وكالة الإستخبارات الأمريكية شهورا فى تدريبهم ، و بالرغم من الهزيمة التاريخية التى منوا بها، لم تتراجع الولايات المتحدة عن هدفها فى سحق الثورة الكوبية.
و من خلال خطة Plan Mangosta ، تم إعداد  الكثير من عمليات الإعتداء العسكرى و التى لم تستبعد التدخل العسكرى بالبلاد.  و هو ما نجم عنه أزمة دولية خطيرة فى شهر أكتوبر 1962، عندما علمت الولايات المتحدة بإنشاء صواريخ سوفيتية على أراضى الجزيرة الكوبية، و لم تستطع الوعود المتخذه لحل الأزمة ، بوضع نهاية لممارسة   الإعتداءات الإيمبيريالية ضد الجزيرة الكوبية . و قرر الشعب ، ممثلا فى الميليشيات الثورية الوطنية ، و القوات المسلحة مواجهة العصابات المسلحة المعادية للثورة.  و تم القضاء نهائيا على اللصوصية فى عام 1965، عندما تم القبض على أخر عصابة منظمة بالبلاد و هى عصابة Juan Alberto Martinez Andrades ، ثم تلاها القبض على عصابات أخرى متعددة حاولت الهرب من العدالة الثورية.
و منذ تلك اللحظة ، تم وضع نهاية للحرب القذرة التى فرضتها الولايات المتحدة على الشعب الكوبى ، و هو ما إضطر  البلاد لدخول مواجهات  مسلحة أستمرت لمدة 6 سنوات و أثرت على كافة محافظات البلاد.
و شارك فى هذه الحرب القذرة التى فرضتها الولايات المتحدة بين عام 1959 و عام 1965 ، 299 عصابة ، بها 3995 جنديا .
 و سقط من بين المحاربين النظاميين و الميليشيات الذين شاركوا فى تلك العمليات ، بالإضافة الى ضحايا عملياتهم الإجرامية   549 فرد، بالإضافة الى أصابة العديد ، و خسر الإقتصاد الوطنى ما يقرب من مليار بيسو فى تلك السنوات العجاف. 
 ونتج عن التنسيق بين العمليات العسكرية من جانب و السياسية الأيدولوجية من جانب أخر  الإنتصار على تلك العصابات.  
و أظهرت الهزيمة التى لاقتها العصابات صعوبة   إنتصارها  أمام شعب مسلح تحت قيادة ثورية.
وإستطاعت الولايات المتحدة، على المستوى الدولى، عزل كوبا من منظمة الدول الأمريكية(OEA) و عن جزء كبير من دول أمريكا اللاتينية، بإستثناء المكسيك،  و قطعت كافة دول امريكا لالاتينة علاقاتها مع كوبا .  
و مع ذلك وثقت الثورة علاقاتها مع دول المعسكر الإشتراكى  و بلدان العالم الثالث، وشاركت فى تأسيس  حركة دول عدم الإنحياز، و طدت سياسة التضامن مع حركات الإستقلال الوطنى و مساندتها.
وتستطيع الأمة التى قاومت كافة ألوان العدوان المسلح ، أن تتعايش مع الحصار الإقتصادى .  وألغت الولايات المتحدة وفقا لهذا الحصار  معاملاتها التجارية مع كوبا و شددت جهودها لكى تطبقه دول أخرى ، و رأت كوبا نفسها محرومة من مواد حيوية و ضرورية للزراعة و الصناعة ،   و لكن التضامن النشط مع الإتحاد السوفيتي و باقى الدول الإشتراكية ،المتضامنة مع جهود الشعب الكوبى ، ساعد الإقتصاد الكوبى ليس فقط على الصمود و لكن ايضا على التطور.
و فى خضم المشاكل الإقتصادية ، إستطاعت الثورة القضاء على البطالة و أن تأمن  لأفراد الشعب كفايتهم من إحتياجاتهم الأساسية.






و قضت الحملة القومية الشاسعة فى عام 1961 على آفة الأمية من البلاد.
و بالرغم من هجرة المهنيين و الفنيين الموهوبين بتشجيع من الولايات المتحدة، و بخاصة فى مجال الصحة، فإن توفير  الخدمات الصحية بالريف أتاح وصول الخدمات الطبية الى الأماكن النائية بالبلاد.
و فى 22 ديسمبر 1961 ، أعلنت كوبا دولة خالية من الأميه.
و حقق نظام التعليم، و لأول مرة ، تغطية كاملة لكافة أنحاء البلاد، بالإضافة الى أن برنامج المنح الدراسية. و وضع التعليم المتوسط و العالى فى متناول كافة افراد الشعب. و تحسنت الظروف الحياتية بفضل المجهود الكبير المبذول لنشر الثقافة و الذى تجسد فى إصدار طبعات شعبية بكميات كبيرة لآعمال أدبية و إبداعية، بالإضافة الى تدعيم و مساندة العديد من الأعمال الفنية المشتركة، و كذلك حركة الهواه ، و إنتاج شاسع و عروض سنيمائية.  و وجهت الثورة الإهتمام نفسه الى تعميم ممارسة الرياضة، و هو ما ساعد على مشاركة بارزة و متزايدة للرياضين الكوبيين فى المسابقات الرياضية الدولية.
و بعد بذل هذا المجهود الشعبى الكبير ، كان من الصعب، تجسيده  بدون قيادة سياسية مناسبة، فمنذ العام الأول للثورة لقيادة المنظمات الثورية، التى لم تكن بعيدة عن المشاكل.  وفى مارس  1962 ، بعد إعلان فيديل كاسترو عن وجود عيوب طائفية  بالمنظمات الثورية،  بدأ بإنشاء ما يسمى الحزب المتحد للثورة الإشتراكية.   و الذى إتخذ كدعامة إختيار ميليشياته على أساس   العمال النموذجيون المختارون من داخل الجماعات العمالية. وفى عام 1965 تم إنشاء اللجنة المركزية للحزب الشيوعى الكوبى  كنتيجة هامه و حاسمه لتجسيد الوحدة ، و هى الهيئة العليا بقيادة الثورة.
و فى عام 1963 ،  آخذين بعين الإعتبار خصائص الإقتصاد الكوبى و الأفاق التجارية مع الإتحاد السوفيتي و الدول الإشتراكية الأخرى، و  وفقا لاستراتيجية التطور الإقتصادى ، الذى يعتمد على الزراعة ، خطط فى عام 1970 لإنتاج 10 مليون طن سكر . 
ولكن الظروق الإدارية التنظيمية  و الفنية و المواد المتوفرة بالبلاد لم تساعد على إنجاز تلك الخطة و نتج  عنها صعوبات عديدة و فشلت فى تحقيق  هذا الرقم ، مما أضطر البلاد لإعادة النظر بهذه السياسة.


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تاريخ كوبا - الفصل السابع​تكوين دولة المؤسسات ، حرب لكافة أفراد الشعب




 إيتداء من عام 1971 ، تم إعادة إنعاش المنظمات الثورية ، و بدأ تكوين دولة المؤسسات بالبلاد ، كنتيجة لعملية إعادة تنظيم عميقة بالبلاد، و أقام الحزب الشيوعى الكوبى مؤتمره الأول بعد إخضاع مستنداته الرئيسية لنقاش شعبى موسع. و فى 24 فبراير 1976 ، أعلن الدستور الجديد للبلاد و الذى تمت الموافقة عليه  عن طريق الإستفتاء السرى المباشر، و كانت نتجيته موافقة 95،7% من إجمالى أفراد الشعب فيما فوق 18 عاما. و تم إنشاء هيئات للسلطة الشعبية من خلال عملية إعتمدت على إنتخاب ممثلين عن الدوائر الإنتخابية، من بين العديد من المرشحين الذين يقترح أفراد الشعب إنتخابهم ، و هو ما يتم من خلال إجتماعات شعبية ، وفقا لمنطقة إقامة كل منهم.
و خلال تلك السنوات قامت كوبا بتوطيد علاقاتها الدولية ، فأعادت علاقاتها الدبلومالسية مع : بيرو ، بنما، شيلى و دول أخرى بأمريكا اللاتينية، و بالتالى كسرت الحاجز الذى فرضته عليها الولايات المتحدة فى الفترة السابقة.  و دخلت كوبا مجلس المساعدات الإقتصادية المشتركة، بعد توقيعها إتفاقيات تجارية مع الإتحاد السوفيتى – وفقا لشروط المقايضة – بعيدا عن الممارسات غير العادلة للسوق الدولى.





و فى عام 1976 أيضا ، ساهمت القوات الكوبية التى أرسلت الى أنجولا تلبية لطلبها بتحرير ذلك البلد من تدخل دولة جنوب افريقيا. و بعد ذلك شاركت فرقة عسكرية كوبية فى الدفاع عن أثيوبيا من العدوان الصومالى عليها.
و كان إنعقاد قمة دول عدم الإنحياز فى هافانا عام 1979 دليلا على المكانة التى حققتها الثورة الكوبية على المستوى الدولى.
" علاقاتنا الدولية هى لتسديد ديوننا للبشرية"  فيديل كاسترو
و بعد فترة من الهدؤ فى العلاقات فىالسنوات الأولى لحكم الرئيس/جيمى كارتر، ساءت العلاقات الكوبية-الأمريكية لتشديد الأخيرة سياستها  العدوانية ضد كوبا فى الفترة الأخيره من إدارته.
و بصعود رولاند ريجان  Roland Reagan  لرئاسة الولايات المتحدة ، وصلت الأفعال و التصرفات المعادية للثروة الكوبيه الى ذروتها. و أنشأت الحكومة الأمريكية قنوات مسماه عنوة راديو مارتى و تليفزيون مارتى ، و كثفت عمليات التجسس ضد الجزيرة و أقامت مناورات عسكرية و تدريبات على الهجوم العسكرى الجوى و حاولت معاقبة كوبا فى لجنة حقوق الإنسا ن بالأمم المتحدة ، و ظهر فى الأفق إماكنية نشوب عدوان مباشر.
ميليشيات القوات الإقليمية






مع الثورة، لم تستطع كوبا فقط الحصول على إستقلالها و لم تنقذ فقط كرامتها الوطنية بل إستطاعت أيضا القضاء على كافة أشكال الإستغلال و قضت على التفرقة العنصرية و التفرقة ضد المرأه ، بالإضافة الى تحقيق الإنجازات الإجتماعية و التقدم الإقتصادى الملموس.
و تميزت الفترة من 1980 الى 1985 بتحقيق إنجازات ملموسة فى مجال التطور الإقتصادى و الإجتماعى ، بالرغم من الزيادة المطردة للعدوانية الإيمبرياليه و للمظاهر البيئية الطبيعية .      و إبتداء من عام 1985 ظهرت مؤشرات عن قصور و سلبيات متعلقة بتطبيق النظام الإدارى و التخطيطى ،و فى إبريل عام 9186، أثار فيديل كاسترو ضرورة بدء عملية تصحيح للأخطاء و الإتجاهات السلبية و إعطاء حلول للمشكلات  التى تعوق و تشوه المبادئ الرئيسيى و الأساسية للثورة الكوبية ، مثل المشاركة الشعبية المستمرة و الفعالة فى اتخاذ القرارات و فى تنفيذ المهام ، و الجمع  بين النمو الإقتصادى و الإجتماعى ، إعداد الإنسان الجديد الذى تحدث عنه جيفارا ، الحفاظ على القيم التاريخية و بخاصة مبادئ فكر خوسيه مارتى و تطبيق أكثر تحديثا للفكر الماركسى-اللينينى، و برغم القصور و الحاجة لإتقان عمل البناء  الإشتراكى ، إلا أن الشعب الكوبى إستطاع تحقيق إنجازات مذهلة حقا.
و فى مجال الصحة، تم إنشاء نظام تكاملى بدء من طبيب الأسرة و العيادات الصغيرة و حتى المستفيات المتخصصة و مراكز البحوث، و كذلك توفرت المساعدات الطبية المجانية، التى شكلت شبكة متصلة لتوفير الرعاية لكافة أفراد الشعب إبتداء من فترة الحضانة و المدرسة و بمراكز العمل و حتى بالمسكن .
و فى مجال التعليم، فإن كوبا بها أعلى معدل لمحو الأمية بأمريكا اللاتينية، و تتم محو الأمية عبر نظام من 9 فترات دراسية كوسيلة للدراسة، و لا يوجد بكوبا طفلا واحدا بلا مدرسة؟.
و فى سنوات سابقة، زادت أعداد المدرسين و الباحثين و الأساتذة الجامعين بالإضافة الى المهنيين و خريجى الجامعات.





أما فى مجال الرياضة، فإن كوبا تشغل أحد المراكز العشرة الأولى لأفضل دول بالعالم فى هذا المجال. و يستحق التطور العلمى الفنى بالبلاد تقديرا خاصا ، و قد أصبح عاملا حيويا لبقاء الوطن و الثورة.

" أن تكن  مثقفا لهو الطريق الوحيد كى تكن حرا" 
تم إنشاء المؤسسات مثل مركز الهندسة الوراثية و البيوتكنولوجية، المركز القومى للبحوث العلمية، مركز القلب لجراحات الأطفال Wiliam Soler(الأكبر من نوعه بالعالم) و مركز تحاليل المناعة و مركز نقل الإعضاء(الجراحات التعويضية) و تجديد النظام العصبى.
و تعبيرا عن هذا التطور تم إنشاء مركز للرنين المغناطيسى وفقا لنظام Evalimage للرؤية و التحاليل و التصوير الحرارى و الأشعة بالصبغة و الليزر.
و لقد نجح فى كوبا إجراء عمليات لنقل كلى و كبد و قلب و قلب-رئه. 






 بالإضافة الى تنفيذ مساهامات كبيرة فى المجال الصيدلى ، فأنتجت كوبا المصل المضاد للإلتهاب السحائى_ meningitis meningocócica_ و  العنصر ألفا _leucocitario_ و تكاثر الكرات البيضاء  ، و اكتشاف علاج ل_ vitiligo_  العنصر المسبب لنمو هذا الوباء.  
لقد حققت كوبا متسوى مرموقا فى مجال البحث العلمى


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تاريخ كوبا - الفصل الثامن​الأزمة الإقتصادية و المقاومة الشعبية حتى عام 1998
منغمسة فى التنمية و جدت الثورة  الكوبية نفسها  أمام إنهيار المعسكر الإشتراكى و تفكك الإتحاد السوفيتى ، و هى أحداث أثرت بشكل  مأساوى على المجتمع الكوبى و بخاصة أن الإقتصاد الكوبى كان منتميا الى ذلك المجتمع.  و نتج هذا التكامل عن حصارا قاسيا و غير شرعيا فرضته الولايات المتحدة على كوبا منذ بداية سنوات الثورة و هو الذى قلص و بشكل غير عادى اماكنية أقامة كوبا علاقات  مع العالم الرأسمالى .  و فى عام 1989 كان 85% من المعاملات التجارية الكوبية مع الإتحاد السوفيتى و باقى دول المعسكر الإشتراكى ، و وفقا لهذا التبادل أعتمدت التجارة على أسعار عادلة  متجنبه بذلك التبادل غير المتساو و الذى يميز المعاملات مع الدول الرأسمالية المتطورة.  و فى نفس الوقت كانت تضمن  إمدادها بالتكنولوجيا و الحصول على قروض بشروط ميسره و مدد كافية.
و مع إنهيار الإشتراكية فى أوروبا و تفكك الإتحاد السوفيتى فى فترة قصيره للغاية ، قلصت كوبا قدرتها الشرائية من 8 مليار و 139 مليون بيسو فى عام 1989 الى 2 مليار بيسو فى عام 1993.
يمكننا القول أنه  منذ يوليو 1989 ، حذر القائد العام فيديل كاسترو من قرب إمكانية إختفاء المعسكر الإشتراكى و كذلك إقتراب إحلال الإتحاد السوفيتى ، وفى اكتوبر 1990 عملت الإدارات على مواجهة الفترة الخاصة وقت السلم ، و هذا كان مفهوم المبدأ العسكـــــرى ل " حرب لكافة افراد الشعب" و المتعلق بإجراءات  لمواجهة  الحصار الشامل ، الضربات الجوية،  الإستنزاف المنظم و كذلك أمكانية حدوث غزو وشيك.
و فى عام 1991 ، أقيم المؤتمر الرابع للحزب الشيوعى الكوبى ، حيث درس الوضع و حدد ضرورة إنقاذ الوطن و الثورة و الإشتراكية ، الإنجاز الذى أريق من أجله الكثير من الدماء و التضحيات و الجهود تكبدها الشعب الكوبى على مدى أكثر من 100 عام من الكفاح.
و فى هذا المؤتمر، إتخذت قرارات هامة ذات صلة بتعديل الدستور و هيكل الحرب و اقاموا القواعد الإستراتيجية للمقاومة و بداية الإسترداد.
فى تلك الإستراتيجية تم تنفيذ سلسلة من الإجراءات التى هدفت رفع الكفاءه الإقتصادية و التنافسية  و المالية الداخليه و حلول للديون الداخلية و إعادة الإندماج فى الإقتصاد الدولى و تشجيع إستثمارات  رأس المال الخارجي و تقوية   الشركات الحكومية الكوبية و هوشرط حيوى بدونه لن تبقى الإشتراكية  ، كما درست الحاجة توسيع و إتقان التغيرات الإقتصادية  الضرورية بشكل تدريجى و منظم.
و كما هو متوقع فإن الإيمبريالية الأمريكية و الجماعات المنشقة فى ميامى متضايقين من حقيقة المقاومة الكوبية ،  شددوا من تصرفاتهم لتشويه الثورة و لزعزعتها و لتشديد الحصار الإقتصادى أكثر فأكثر.
و هكذا فإنه فى منتصف عام 1992، وافقت الحكومة الأمريكية على قانون توريسيلي ، بين إجراءات أخرى تعطى لرئيس الولايات المتحدة  السلطة  لتطبيق عقوبات  إقتصادية على دول لديها علاقات تجارية مع كوبا و تمنع قيام فروع لشركات أمريكية  مقيمة بدولة ثالثة من التجارة مع كوبا .   و يشكل هذا القانون  خطوه فى محاولة لإخضاع الشعب الكوبى من الجوع.
و مع ذلك ، و برغم قانون توريسيلى ، بدأت كوبا فى توسيع تجارتها و الحصول على تمويلات لإقامة أنشطة إقتصادية و بدأت شركات من دول أخرى القيام  بإستثمارات و إقامة علاقات إقتصادية مع كوبا.
من جانب أخر، فى فبراير 1993، أكثر الأعوام حده فى فترة الأزمة، أجريت إنتخابات أظهرت  نتائجها التى لا تدحض التأييد الشعبى للثورة بمشاركة 99،7% ممن لهم حق الإنتخاب ، 7,3% تركوا بطاقاتهم بيضاء أو ملغاه.
و مع ذلك فإن العصابة المعادية لكوبا بالولايات المتحدة تحاول من جديد تدبير إنقلاب داخلى و القيام بأعمال إرهابية وتخريبية و تسلل لعملاء من وكالة الإستخبارات الأمريكية و تكثيف الحملة الدعائية ضد كوبا. أكثر من ألف ساعة إرسال للراديو موجهة نحو كوبا و شجعوا على الخروج غير الشرعى من البلاد و بخاصة الذى سيتم من خلال سرقة المراكب و كذلك الطائرات.
و أخيرا فى يوليو 1994 نتيجة لزيادة سرقة المراكب من جانب أشخاص مضغوطين من الوضع الإقتصادى و كانت هناك حالات قتل فى تلك الأثناء. و تمت سرقة  لنش 13 مارس و على متنه 60 شخصا بهدف السفر الى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و بالرغم من التحذير بسؤ حالة المركب ، بدأ الهروب و خرج لتتبعه مراكب أخرى أصطدم أحدهم ب المركب 13 مارس ، وحدث تصادم و حاولت كافة المراكب التى وصلت للمكان إنقاذها ، و لكنهم لم يستطعيوا إنقاذ 30 فردا و منذ تلك الحادثة شنت حملة كبيرة تتهم  الحكومة الكوبية بتدبير غرق المركب 
و امام تلك التصرفات قررت الحوكمة الكوبية عدم منع الخروج غير الشرعى و هو ما أجبر الإدارة الأمريكية على الجلوس على مائدة المفاوضات و التوقيع  فى 9 سبتمبر 1994 على اتفاقية الهجرة مع كوبا.  بعد مرور 36 عاما رأت الولايات المتحدة ضرورة وضع حد لعدم تشجيع الخروج غير الشرعى من البلاد. 
و فى   يوليو 1995 أ عطى الشعب الكوبى دليلا جديدا على وحجته و تأيدة للثورة ، و ذلك فى الإنتخابات التى أجريت لإختيار أعضاء السلطة الشعبية
و برغم الحملة التى أنتشرت للدعاية الرجعية ، بعدم التصويت فى الإنتخابات فإن 97,1% من الناخبين الذين حق لهم التصويت فى الإنتخابات ذهبوا الى صناديق افقتراع ، 7% منهم تم إلغاء تصويتهم و 4،3% تركوا بطاقاتهم بدون إختيار ، أى أن أكثر من 87% من الناخبين أعربوا عن تأيدهم للثورة
الإحباطات التى أصابت  العصابة المعادية للثورة بالمنفى و بعض قطاعات الحكومة الأمريكية، بعد  السراب الناجم عن إنهيار المعسكر الإشتراكى ، عادوا و هم يحلمون بمشروع قانون لنفس الرجل  و هو قانون هيلمس بورتون؟.
و يفرض هذا القانون حصارا إقتصاديا شاملا و مطلقا و ذو طابع دولى .  كما يحاول  إعاقة إقامة  إستثمارات أجنبية فى كوبا و يقطع أى نوع من التمويل  الخارجى , و يفرض العديد من العقوبات على شركات و رجال أعمال لديهم علاقات إقتصادية مع كوبا ، بالإضافة الى إعطاءه شرعية لمساندة الولايات المتحدة للمجموعات المعادية للثورة الكوبية ، كما يعطيها الحق فى تقرير أى نوع من الحكومة و المجتمع و العلاقات  يجب أن تتخذ كوبا بعد إنهيار الثورة.  و فى النهاية فهو ينوى إخضاع الشعب الكوبى من الجوع، و فى الواقع فهو ينوى إدماجه مع الولايات المتحدة 
و بعد تصديق الكونجرس الأمريكى على القانون ، أنتهزت الجماعات اليمنية المتطرفة الحادثة التى شجعتها العصابة المعادية للثورة و المقيمة فى ميامى و المسماه " أخوان الإنقاذ" ، عندما فى  24 فبراير 1996 أسقطت طائرتان كانت قامتا فى العديد من المرات بالإعتداء على المجال الجوى الكوبى و هو ما تسبب فى تحذير كوبا لحكومة الولايات المتحدة من توابع ذلك،  للضغط على  الإدارة الأمريكية للتوقيع على القانون و الذى دخل فى حيز التنفيذ فى أغسطس من نفس العام. و هو ما أثار حفيظة ليس الشعب الكوبى  فقط بل كافة شعوب العالم و كذلك المنظمات و المؤسسات الدولية و الدليل على ذلك ، التصويت ضد الحصار الأمريكى على كوبا سنويا فى الأمم المتحدة، و إتفاق منظمة الدول الأمريكية على رفض قانون هيلمس بورتون، بالإضافة الى مواقف دول مثل المكسيك و  كندا و الإتحاد الأوروبى و مجموعة ريو.
كوبا بالرغم من الأثار السلبية و خلق وضع أكثر تعقيدا و صعوبه ناجم عن تنفيذ هذا القانون ، إستمرت فى تطبيق إستراتيجيتها ، بالتدريج و بهدؤ و حزم إستطاعت إيقاف التدهور الإقتصادى  و تحقيق تقدما متدرجا خلال السنوات التالية.
و من جانب أخر تم الحفاظ على نظام الصحة و التعليم و التأمينات الإجتماعية، فلم يقعد أى كوبى بلا عمل .  و فى عام 1997 إنخفضت حالات الوفاة بين الأطفال حديثى الولادة الى 7,3% بين كل ألف طفل و  إرتفع متوسط عمر الفرد الى 75عاما 
و فى يناير 1998 ، أجريت إنتخابات لإختيار نواب الجمعية الوطنية للسلطة الشعبية ( البرلمان) و أعضاء الجمعيات بالمحافظات.  و صوت بها 98,35% من الناخبين و تم إلغاء فقط 1,64% من البطاقات الإنتخابية و 3،36% تركوا بطقاتهم بيضاء و هو ما يعنى صحة  95% من التصويت.
94.39% من نسبة التصويت كانت لصالح القوائم الجماعية أى قوائم المرشحين المقترحين من جانب لجنة الإنتخابات القومية.
و فى النهاية ، فإن كافة التصرفات الإيمبريالية و المعادية للثورة تهمل  شيئا حيويا فى تاريخنا  و هو قدرة الشعب الكوبى على المقاومة و ذكائه و قدرته على إدارة الثورة و عدالة كفاح هذه الدولة  من أجل إستقلالها


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تاريخ كوبا الفصل الأخير 1999-2005​إستراتيجية إقتصادية و سياسية و إجتماعية مثمرة بالبلاد  
بداية نهاية المرحلة الخاصة و زيادة التعاون الدولى مع أمريكا اللاتينية و الكاريبي و باقى دول العالم.
 فى عام 2004 ، و لأول مرة منذ 13 عاما  تجاوز التبادل التجارى المستوى الذى حققة فى عام 1991 ، و هى اللحظة التى بدأت بها المرحلة الصعبة بالبلاد و المعروفة بأسم " المرحلة الخاصة" .  و كان التبادل فى أفضل حالاته فى عام 2005 عندما وصل الى 9764 مليون دولار ، و يمكننا القول انه بلغ نسبة اكبر تقدر بزيادة23%  عن العام الذى قبله و بفائض متواضع .       و فى عام 2005 زاد الناتج القومى المحلى بنسبة 11,8% و من المتوقع لعام 2006 أن يصل الى 12%  وفقا لتوقعات النصف الأول من العام الحالى.
و على التوازى حدثت تعديلات هامة فى التبادل التجارى الكوبى مع مختلف المناطق الجغرافية ، فأوروبا التى كانت تحتل المكانة الأولى فى فترة التسعينات احتلت فى عام 2005  المركز الثامن بنسبة تصل الى 29% من اجمالى التبادل التجارى. و جاءت فى المكانة الأولى القارة الأمريكية بنسبة تصل الى 50% ثم  اسيا بنسبة 18% و أفريقيا بنسبة 2% و أقنوسيا بنسبة 1% .
أما فيما يتعلق بالتبادل التجارى مع الدول فتأتى فلى الترتيب حسب الأولوية الدول الخمسة و هى : فنزويلا، الصين، أسبانيا، كندا ، ثم هولندا.
و برغم أن الحجم الأكبر يشير نحو زيادة الإستيراد إلا أن الصادرات الكوبية أيضا شهدت نموا ملحوظا ، 70% منها مقابل منتجات خدمية ، و هو ما يظهر القفزة الإيجابيه التى يعيشها الإقتصاد الكوبى بعدم إعتماده ، كما فى أوقات سابقة، على تصدير المنتجات التقليدية.
و عام 2006 ، و إن لم ينتهى بعد ، لكنه  شاهدا على نهاية مشاكل مثل إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية . و بدأ برنامج جديد من أجل إنشاء 100 ألف وحدة سكنية سنويا و أكثر من 500 ألف تم الإنتهاء منها فى شهر يوليو الماضى ، و إنعاش حركة نقل  الركاب و البضائع بين المحافظات،  رفع مرتبات كافة العمال و أصحاب المعاشات وبيع ملايين الأجهزة المنزلية الكهربائية بقروض ميسرة، بهدف تحسين مستويات المعيشة لأفراد الشعب.
ومازال سيحدث الكثير لتطوير الإقتصاد و النوع بالبلاد وتلك الخطوات لتحقيق أهداف  سريعة و مرئية.
على المستوى السياسي و كما تشير الأحداث اليومية ترتبط البلاد إرتباطا وثيقا بالثورة ، و أى قول غير ذلك فهو نتيجة للرغبات السيئة لمن يخافون النموذج الكوبى كمدافع عن حقوق أغلبية أبناء الجنس البشرى و هم الفقراء  ، بالإضافة الى عجزهم و فشل ايديلوجياتهم اما قوتها الحربية و إستقلالها الإقتصادى .
و لا حتى المهاجمين على للنظام الإشتراكى الكوبى  يجرؤن على إنكار النجاحات الكبرى التى حققتها البلاد فى مجالات كالتعليم و الصحة و العمل و التأمينات الإجتماعية و التطور العلمى و الثقافى و الرياضى . و إن عانت كافة تلك القطاعات من النتائج السلبية الناجمة عن الأزمة الإقتصادية فى الفترة التسعينات و لكنهم لم يفقدوا أولوياتهم لدى الدولة ، و بإنتهاء عام 2005 نرى كم إستفادت تلك القطاعات من التحسن الإقتصادى.
و تعد السنوات الخمس الأولى لهذا  لهذا القرن شاهدا على تقوية و تمديد السياسة التاريخية للتعاون الدولى لكوبا مع دول العالم الثالث  و بعض تلك الأحداث من المهم أن نعرفها كأمثلة 
فقد أمتدت علاقات التعاون  الكوبية الى 150 دولة و الى  انجاز مئات المشاريع ، و بإنتهاء 2005 قدم ما يقرب من 35 ألف مهنى كوبى خدماتهم فى أكثر من 100 دولة ، الغالبية العظمى منهم فى مجال الصحة.  و فى العام الدراسى 2005-2006 يدرس أكثر من 30 ألف شاب من 120 دولة مجانا بالجامعات الكوبية بينهم أكثر من 20 ألف يدرسون الطب.
بالإضافة الى 500 شاب يدرسون فى بلادهم فى كليات قام  بإنشاءها و التدريس بها أساتذة كوبيون. و هذه الدول هى: جامبيا ، غينيا إكواتوريال، إرتريا، غينيا بيساو و تميور الشرقية.
هذا البرنامج  سيعمل بالتأكيد و لتكلفتة منخفضة علىتنمية كل دولة.
و بتطبيق المنهج الحديث لمحو الأمية  " نعم أنا استطيع" تعلم القراءة و الكتابة 2 مليون و 500 ألف شخص من كافة الأعمار فى دول أمريكا اللاتينية و الكاريبي و نيوزولاندا و دول أخرى.  
هذا و قدمت  الحكومة الكوبية ذلك المنهج الى الأمم المتحدة لتطبيقة فى أى مكان بالعالم .
إختصارا فإنه منذ عام 1961 تخرج بالبلاد وفقا لنظام المنح ، من المدارس و الجامعات الكوبية أكثر من 45 ألف شاب من ما يقرب من 130 دولة، أغلبيتهم قادمون من أفريقيا  الصحراوية  أكثر من 30 ألف طالب.
و مع ظهور مشروع البا " المبادرة البوليفارية من اجل أمريكا" و الذى شجعته فى المقام الأول حكومة الرئيس الفنزويلى /هوجو شافيز، ظهرت برامج للتعاون الإقليمى و التضامن الإقتصادى و الذين سيستفيدون من السياسية الكوبية الخارجية 
و أحد تلك المشاريع نجد مبادرة " عملية ميلاجرو" المعجزة و التى تتكون من أجراء العملية مجانا لإمراض بالبصر لأفراد فقراء بأمريكا اللاتينية و الكاريبي ، و فى السنوات القليلة القادمة سيتفيد من تلك المبادرة الملاييين من الأشخاص ، إنها مبادرة لم يسبق لها مثيل فى تاريخ البشرية
و فى المجال الدولى تتمتع كوبا بمكانة و إحترام كبيرين ، فقد تم إختيارها عضوا بمجلس حقوق الإنسان و الذى لم تجرؤ الولايات المتحدة التقدم لعضويته. إنه مثال حى عن مواقفها التقدمية بالعالم، و إختيارها كرئيسة قادمة لحركة دول عدم الإنحياز و التأييد الشامل الذى تتلقاه كوبا فى الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة ضد الحصار الإقتصادى لحكومة الولايات المتحدة إنها أحداث  شاهده على المجهود الكوبى على المستوى الدولى .
ننهى هذا الفصل الأخير بجمله للرائد القومى لكوبا خوسيه مارتى، فى أحد اللحظات الهامة للكفاح من أجل الإستقلال فى نهاية القرن التاسع عشر ، عندما قال " إن كل من ينى من أجل كوبا فقد  بنى من أجل البشرية جمعاء" 
و هو ما سيحدث مع كل من يبنى من أجل الثورة الكوبية


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى ان يكون البحث قد نال الرضى 

صلوا لاجل ضعفي


----------



## جيلان (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*مجهود رائع
شكرا thelife.pro*


----------



## thelife.pro (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مجهود رائع*
> *شكرا thelife.pro*


 
شكرا لمرورك 

الرب يباركك


----------

